# nie wieder World of Warcraft



## dafreak92 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich brauche eure hilfe ,
meine eltern wollen mich nicht mehr wow spielen lassen weil ich in der schule abgekackt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , weil ich nebenbei  wow spielte und ich musste dann in französisch eine  nachprüfung machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( die ich natürlich bestanden hab) , könt  ihr mir tipps geben wie ich meine eltern überreden kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dass sie mich wieder wow spielen lassen oder vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen  was ich durch wow für vorteile habe im rl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .... oä . vielleciht habt ihr schon mal erfahrungen mit diesem thema oder ähnlichen gemacht ..... ich warte schon auf eure antworten 
mfg dafreak92



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps. thx schon mal vorab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (2. Oktober 2007)

Lol wenn du in der Schule abkakst dan setzt dich hin und lern.dan brauchst du auch keine Nachprüfung machen und hast keinen Stress mit den eltern


----------



## daedadu (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke mal das war dir (k)eine Warnung genug mit der Nachprüfung, ansonsten würdest du ja WoW spielen dürfen, hab ich da recht ?

Was wilst du hören, irgendwelche Vorschläge wie du deine Eltern vollsülzen kannst, damit du wieder zocken kannst. 

Sry, aber jeder der dieses glaubt, hat sie nicht mehr alle.


----------



## Vénom (2. Oktober 2007)

92 ist dein geburtsdatum schätze ich folglich bist du etwa 15 oder ?

Grundsätzlich bitet Wow die möglichkeit sich Sozial Aktiv zu zeigen, erhöht die geschwindigkeit im schreiben (nicht die sorgfalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zeigt das du dich unterordnen kannst (Raid) du zeigst und lernst Disziplin (anwesenheit zu festen terminen) und noch vieles mehr...

Es gibt eine Funktion die sich "Elterliche Freigabe" nennt hierrüber können deine eltern deinen Online zeiten einschränken das ist acuh eine option für Sie.

ABER grundsätzlich finde ich es sehr gut was deine Eltern gemacht haben denn es gibt zu viele suchtigs die die shcule verkacken weil sie zuviel zocken. ELTERN FTW !!!

Wenn du noch kein "suchkrüppel" sein solltest höre mit wow auf =D


----------



## Briefklammer (2. Oktober 2007)

vorteile in real? lol WoW hat keine vorteiel in real
lern doch einfach dan haste auch kein stress mit dein eltern


----------



## Woahlock (2. Oktober 2007)

ROFL, glaubst du dass deine Probleme gelöst sind wenn du wieder wow zocken kannst xD?? Aber da muss man auch irgendwie selber draufkommen, was dir mehr wert is.
Acc freezen, lernen und gut is, keiner sagt dass das so leicht is wie sichs anhört aber damit musst du leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rambelbour (2. Oktober 2007)

Falls Du schon alt genug bist - schreib doch mal an die BRAVO - da gab es früher immer einen Dr. Sommer der hat sich mit so einem Mist immer beschäftigt.


----------



## V3LoX (2. Oktober 2007)

Also dafreak92 ich kann dich nicht so recht verstehen. 
Ich selbst bin 14 Jahre alt und spiele gerne WoW. Aber man muss schon darauf achten, dass WoW nicht die "überhand" gewinnt. 

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme in der Schule, weil ich es wichtiger finde zu lernen und es mir auch mehr bringt.
Ich hoffe mal dass dir durch die ganzen Posts klar wird was wichtiger im Leben ist. 

Denn WoW ist nur ein Spiel und dein RL nicht.


----------



## Rookie (2. Oktober 2007)

wenn du schon selbst nicht mitbekommst was dir WoW erfahrungstechnisch bringt, solltest du wirklich überlegen mal ne zeitlang aufzuhören...
nach dieser zeit können du und/oder deine eltern deine schulischen leistungen überprüfen und sehen ob es daran lag (was wohl mit 80%er wahrscheinlichkeit zutrifft)...
du musst dir auch klar machen, dass es deine bildung ist die du in der schule erfährst, es bringt dir vorteile, mehr wissen = mehr chancen in der welt...


----------



## Nijalet (2. Oktober 2007)

@ Rookie, Wissen ist macht!


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (2. Oktober 2007)

Also außer lernen und 1er bekommen gibts da wohl wenig damit sie dich mehr spielen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(naja vielleiht reichen auch 2er und 3er)


----------



## derkleinewarri (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auch 14 .
Meine Eltern haben mir allerdings KiSi(Kindersicherung) draufgezogen.
Dort können deine Eltern einstellen wie lange du ins Internet darfst und wielange du den Pc anhaben darfst.
=> ich bin aufm Gymmi und schreibe da befriedigende-sehr gute Noten.Vielleicht is das der einzige Weg wie deine Eltern das eingrenzen können...
Mit den langen Inzen is dann allerdings Schluss!
Ausser du sagst den anderen das du dann vllt. plötzlich gehen musst weil du ein (scheiss?) Programm drauf hast.
Hoffe ich konnte dir n bisschen helfen und vllt. kann das deinen Eltern auch mal zeigen;P

und Bl4cKSh33p: Ich denke jede Eltern würden einsehen wenn man auchma 4er Ausrutscher schreibt...


----------



## dafreak92 (2. Oktober 2007)

okay ich danke euch für eure hilfe und auser dem @ clamev ich hab ja gelernt  und das sogar viel aber das so ein shit den ich einfach nciht verstanden hab aber jetzt hab ich es nachgeholt und ich schreibe auch wieder einger maasen gute noten aber meine eltern meinen ich wäre süchtig gewesen nur weil ich mla ab und zu 4 - 5 stunden am pc gehockt hab und geraidet hab oder gequestet aber dann hab ich acuh gelernt ..egal  thema schließen


----------



## Blubbor (2. Oktober 2007)

Respekt an deine Eltern das sie so konsequent sind, das sind leider nicht alle. Ganz ehrlich wenn dein RL unter WoW leidet dann deinstallier es, nix ist wichtiger als dein RL. 

Generell denke ich aber das WoW nicht nur schlechte Seiten hat. Wie oben schon mal erwähnt lehrt es recht früh unterodnung und disziplin, sowie auch ebend Gruppensozialität. 

Ich denke die im WoW Account gegebene "Elterliche freigabe" ist ein recht gutes mittel das zocken in Grenzen zu halten, wenn man wie du (nicht übel nehmen pls) das ganze nicht unter kontrolle hat. 

mfg der Blubbor


----------



## VuLIoM (2. Oktober 2007)

Nijalet schrieb:


> @ Rookie, Wissen ist macht!



wissen =>m acht => geld => frauen => geld verlust?!?!?!?.. also ist es wiederum egal ob du wissen hasst^^ ne joke beiseite


sag deinen eltern sie sollen es so machen wie die von derkleinewarri


----------



## Soramac (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich hoffe Dir kann hier weiter geholfen werden.


----------



## Zorgus-Shattrath (2. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir ist es so, dass wenn ich von der Schule nach Hause komme (ca. 2 Uhr) Hausaufgaben mache (bis ca 3 Uhr). Anschließend spiel ich WoW (bis ca. 8 Uhr), und dannach lern ich noch für den nächsten Tag. Man sollte nicht den ganzen nur WoW spielen, sondern sich auch jeden Tag hinsetzen und etwas lernen, damit nicht das passiert, was dir passiert ist. Ich empfehle dir, in den Nächsten Wochen viel zu lernen und gut aufzupassen, damit du gute Noten schreibst. Dann lassen dich deine Eltern eher wieder spielen. Vorteile durch WoW spielen bekommt man nicht wirklich, außer dass man (vielleicht) ein paar neue Freunde trifft


----------



## derkleinewarri (2. Oktober 2007)

genau VulIom...
Meine Mutter hat bei der Polizei angerufen und da da gefragt.
Dann hat sie glaube ich gegoogelt und ist auf das Programm "Saalfeld" gestoßen.
Ich sage dir das Programm kann man net Cracken oder so(habe ich jedenfalls noch nicht geschafft)
Allerdings kostet das Programm etwas aber an der Stelle deiner Eltern würde ich etwas Geld für ein <Gutes> Programm ausgeben.


----------



## VuLIoM (2. Oktober 2007)

programm ausm systemstart ^^


----------



## derkleinewarri (2. Oktober 2007)

Zorgus-Shattrath schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist es so, dass wenn ich von der Schule nach Hause komme (ca. 2 Uhr) Hausaufgaben mache (bis ca 3 Uhr). Anschließend spiel ich WoW (bis ca. 8 Uhr), und dannach lern ich noch für den nächsten Tag. Man sollte nicht den ganzen nur WoW spielen, sondern sich auch jeden Tag hinsetzen und etwas lernen, damit nicht das passiert, was dir passiert ist. Ich empfehle dir, in den Nächsten Wochen viel zu lernen und gut aufzupassen, damit du gute Noten schreibst. Dann lassen dich deine Eltern eher wieder spielen. Vorteile durch WoW spielen bekommt man nicht wirklich, außer dass man (vielleicht) ein paar neue Freunde trifft


 

OMG!?!


Dann spielst du 5 Stunden am Tag und in der Zeitschrift "Focus" stand das es auch Teamplay fördert.

Oder wenn du echt net mehr klar kommst und lernst geh doch eine Schule runter z.B von gymmi auf real oder so etwas.oder nehme dir nachhilfe


----------



## Níght06 (2. Oktober 2007)

oh man pass einfach in der schule auf, mach deine hausaufgaben ( NICHT MORGENS VOR DER SCHULE ABRSCHREIBEN) und alles ist gut,.. durch die ha lernt man automatisch den stoff. dementsprechend schreibt man noten wie 1-4 je nachdem,wie gut einem das thema liegt.


war bei mir früher so

ps: du bist 13-14 oder? wenn ja, merkt man XD


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Oktober 2007)

Tja dann häng dich ins Zeug, schreib n paar gute Noten und vielleicht stimmt sie das um. ich hab da Erfahrungen (2 mal Nachprüfung *hust*)


----------



## Dracun (2. Oktober 2007)

ich kannnur sagen das du es mal so sehen solltest, wenn du in der schule "abkackst"(wie du es formulierst) dann KANN ES passieren das du die Schule net bestehst und dadurch keinen Abschluss EVENTUELL erhälst, wodurch dir Schwierigkeiten auf dem Arbeitsmark entstehen und du (wenn es dann noch geben sollte) Hartz IV beziehen wirst.naja weiter brauche ich wohl net zu beschreiben...also lass deine Eltern die Onlinezeit bestimmen und so ist alles gut für dich und Mama & Papa......Zeig ihnen diesen Thread und sie werden sehen das es nicht nur Süchtis gibt sondern auch die normalen und vllt. hast du Glück und si eüberdenken ihre Strafe aber häng dich an die Schule ran^^

In diesem Sinne

Good Luck & Have Fun


----------



## Dracun (2. Oktober 2007)

Off Topic

@ Níght06

Hier kannst du so ne Signatur erstellen^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;hl=signatur


----------



## Chillorson (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin 20 also nicht bedeutend älter als ihr. Ich kann euch nur ein Tipp geben:
Ihr seit oder kommt demnächst in ein verdammt geiles Alter. Erstes mal richtig Party machen + erste Frauenerfahrungen + Lehrer fangen an einen wie einen Erwachsenen zu behandeln etc... 
Auf die ganzen Erfarhungen würde ich niemals verzichten wollen. Wenn ihr aber nur für die Schule und WoW lebt desozialisiert ihr euch völlig und verpasst echt übel was. WoW solltet ihr als Hobby betrachten.

Schule ist nicht alles. Nur weil irh die passabel meistert ist auch keine Rechtfertigung für extremen WoW Konsum. Was viel wichtiger für eure Charackterentwicklung ist, ist ein gesundes soziales Umfeld.


----------



## Orikum (2. Oktober 2007)

mit 20 die ersten erfahrungen sammeln ist ein wenig spät^^


----------



## osama (2. Oktober 2007)

naja em ich spiele wow auch seit 2 jahren war schlecht in der schule nun ja meine eltern wollten auch das ich aufhöre das klapte auch 2 monate und sihe da ich wurde viel besser in der schule nun habe ich aber wieder angefangen wegen bc.. naja ich habe gelernt und sihe da spiele wow und die noten bleiben gut also man sollte nur nicht zu viel spielen...


----------



## Dracun (2. Oktober 2007)

Chillorson schrieb:


> Ich bin 20 also nicht bedeutend älter als ihr. Ich kann euch nur ein Tipp geben:
> Ihr seit oder kommt demnächst in ein verdammt geiles Alter. Erstes mal richtig Party machen + erste Frauenerfahrungen + Lehrer fangen an einen wie einen Erwachsenen zu behandeln etc...
> Auf die ganzen Erfarhungen würde ich niemals verzichten wollen. Wenn ihr aber nur für die Schule und WoW lebt desozialisiert ihr euch völlig und verpasst echt übel was. WoW solltet ihr als Hobby betrachten.
> 
> Schule ist nicht alles. Nur weil irh die passabel meistert ist auch keine Rechtfertigung für extremen WoW Konsum. Was viel wichtiger für eure Charackterentwicklung ist, ist ein gesundes soziales Umfeld.




hmm dem kannich net zustimmen ich bin 24 und hab durch extremes zoggen und einigen negativen erfahrungen die schule extrem vernachlässigt(da gabs noch keen wow) und i merk es jetzt wie schwer es ist ohne guten bzw sauguten abschluss durch die gegend laufen zu müssen und der staat kann und will euch net helfen haltet euch das immer vor augen^^


----------



## Huntara (2. Oktober 2007)

Also ganz ehrlich:

Setz Dich hin, lerne für die Schule und denk an Deine Zukunft!!

Beweise doch einfach mal Deinen Eltern, das beides geht....wenn beides
geht, was ja anscheinend vorher nicht der Fall war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wenn Du ihnen aber zeigst, das Du Dich in erster Linie um Deine Zukunft
kümmerst, werden sie Dir mit Sicherheit wieder erlauben wow zoggeln zu
dürfen. 

Also, viel Glück und wow ist nicht alles auf dieser Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Graf Zahl (2. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du dir nicht selbst über die Auswirkungen von extensivem "WoW-Gebrauch" bewusst bis dann lass lieber deine Eltern entscheiden.


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (2. Oktober 2007)

Wie wärs wenn du dich auf deinen *ZENSIERT* setzt und lernst, gute noten schreibst, die schule meisterst, und in der zeit wo du NICHT lernen musst/ solltest wow spielst anstatt anders herum... bei mir gings damals auch fast in die Hose weil ich zuviel gedaddelt hab.

Habs aber dann auf die Reihe bekommen und nen guten Abschluss gemacht.

von daher

Learn 2 Learn !!!!


----------



## Xondor (2. Oktober 2007)

Bevor ich mit wow angefangen habe, habe ich keine HÜs gemacht und wenn, dann nur für einzelne schularbeiten gelernt. Dann habe ich mit wow angefangen und nichts hat sich dabei geändert...
Heute spiele ich immer noch und mache hausaufgaben. 
Ich kann einfach nicht spielen, wenn ich weiß, dass ich noch etwas zu tun habe.... Sich die zeit dafür zu nehmen ist wichtig und es kommt darauf an ob man sich diese einteilen kann. wenn ja muss man nicht mit wow aufhören. wenn nicht sollte man es wohl


----------



## Chaos331 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hi 

also erstma tipp fürs Leben:

LEBEN > PC

Ich wäre selbst ma fast ( ich hatte 2 5nen konnte eine zum Glück ausgleichen) durchgefallen.Lerne erst und spiele dann WoW.Wenn du gute Noten bringst lassen dich deine Eltern auch evtl. wieder spielen.

mfg

Chaos


----------



## Rabenu (2. Oktober 2007)

Ok ich hab nicht alle bericht gelessen aber meine meinung nach ist die Schule wichtiger als WoW ocken, gut die einzige möglichkeit ist das du zu erste die Hausaufgaben machst und für die Prüfungen sich vorbereiten und wenn du noch freizeit hast kannst du WoW spielen. Aber iHch gib deine Eltern recht wenn du in der Schule schlecht abschneidest ist die einige möglichkeit dir das Spiele zu verbieten.

Mein Tip an dich ist zu erst die schule dann das Spielen!


----------



## Mädchenteam (2. Oktober 2007)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich brauche eure hilfe ,
> meine eltern wollen mich nicht mehr wow spielen lassen weil ich in der schule abgekackt bin
> 
> ...



Mein erster Gedanke ist da, wechsel doch auf einen französischen Server und Du kannst das spielen mit dem erlernen der Fremdsprache kombinieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. Oktober 2007)

Naja, es sieht so aus, Real Life hat IMMER Vorrang, allerdings hat jeder auch mal eine etwas schlechtere Zeit, sollte es aber andauern, lass WOW mal die Woche über sein und lern ein bisschen, am WE haste sowieso genug Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings kannst du ja mit deinen Eltern verhandeln, Kompromisse sind immer gut...
Wenn sich deine Leistungen dauerhaft steigern, darfst /müsstest du eigentlich wieder WOW zocken könne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (2. Oktober 2007)

ja slso der genaue wortlaut den ich meinen eltern gegenüber geäusert habe war:
"WoW ist mein Hobby und ich habe meinen Spaß am spielen und wenn ihr nicht akzeptiert, dass WoW mein Hobby ist, dann fühle ich mich nicht akzeptiert und unfair behandelt. Ich habe meinen Spaß dran und ihr wollt mir wolkaum meinen Spaß nehmen oder?"

meine Eltern watren zuerst sprachlos und dann haben sie es auch akzeptiert, du musst dir einen gut durchdachten, sehr schlau klingenden und hinterhältigen Satz ausdenken, sodass sich deine Eltern schlecht fühlen bei dem Gedanken dir das Spielen zu verbieten
Klappt fast immer ^^


----------



## Mexico (2. Oktober 2007)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich brauche eure hilfe ,
> meine eltern wollen mich nicht mehr wow spielen lassen weil ich in der schule abgekackt bin
> 
> ...



also ich hab gestern am Montag auch nen schlussstrich mit WoW gezogen weil ich so knapp wie es nur möglich bin ins nächste jahr gekommen bin und wieder so viel gezockt habe. dadurch wurd ich nur noch schlechter als ich es sowieso schon war! Hör auf mit WoW! Ich bin 15 jahre und WoW hat förmlich mein leben zerstört! (freundin,freunde(!) und überhaupt!)


----------



## Mädchenteam (2. Oktober 2007)

Carnificis schrieb:


> ja slso der genaue wortlaut den ich meinen eltern gegenüber geäusert habe war:
> "WoW ist mein Hobby und ich habe meinen Spaß am spielen und wenn ihr nicht akzeptiert, dass WoW mein Hobby ist, dann fühle ich mich nicht akzeptiert und unfair behandelt. Ich habe meinen Spaß dran und ihr wollt mir wolkaum meinen Spaß nehmen oder?"
> 
> meine Eltern watren zuerst sprachlos und dann haben sie es auch akzeptiert, du musst dir einen gut durchdachten, sehr schlau klingenden und hinterhältigen Satz ausdenken, sodass sich deine Eltern schlecht fühlen bei dem Gedanken dir das Spielen zu verbieten
> Klappt fast immer ^^




Schlitzohr  *denk


----------



## Carloblanco (2. Oktober 2007)

wow hat vorteile:
1. du weitest deine konzentration aus (zb. in langen schwiergigen raids, wo du dir kaum fehler erlauben darfst)
2. es schärft deinen Verstand (verschiedene Strategien wie in Skillungen und Fähigkeiten entwickeln)
3. du lernst Teamfähigkeit (duch Gruppenquests, Instanzen etc...
4. du lernst dass alles andere unwichtig ist denn wow bestimmt dein leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hat schon vorteile....dennoch sollte man auch abundzu an die frischen luft um seine soziale kompetenz nicht verkümmern zu lassen


mfg


----------



## nexidus (2. Oktober 2007)

lol ... du hast probleme. wie wärs mal mit rausgehen an die frische luft gehen, französisch buch mit und schauen ob du ne französin kennenlernst die dir hilft, beim lernen der sprache.

ich bin zwar kein schüler mehr, schon lange nicht mehr und habe die möglichkeit sogar in der arbeit spielen zu können, von den technischen gegebenheiten her, und? es gibt andere dinge die vorrang haben. 
ausbildung, schulabschluss usw. ohne dem zeug wirste in zukunft nix mehr reisen. 

sei brav, lerne ... dann klappts auch wieder mit WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mädchenteam (2. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich mal 'drüber nachdenke, was hatte ich für ein Glück, daß es zu meiner Schulzeit ( 1966-1978 ) noch keine PC-Spiele in diesem Umfang gab.
Und heute ? Heute habe ich im Prinzip nur Ausgaben an Internetgebüren und Strom. So ist WoW spielen die billigste Freizeitgestaltung die ich je hatte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (2. Oktober 2007)

Mein Vater hätte jetzt diesen Satz paratt: Lerne lieber aus den Fehlern von den anderen als von deinen eigenen!

Denke mal über diesen Satz nach! Falls du immer noch denkst WoW wird dir mehr Reflexe und Ehre im RL geben, dann spiel weiter! Auf der Baustelle können die immer Arbeiter gebrauchen!


----------



## Lilo07 (2. Oktober 2007)

schau " Ned's Ultimativer Schulwahnsinn" auf nick.
dort lernt man wie man gut durch den schulalltag durchkommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie alle so einfach sagen, " lern einfach", dass is au leichter gesagt als getan leute

lilo


----------



## Kayji (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß es ist schwer auf WoW zu verzichten, aber das musst du auch nicht wirklich, wenn du geplant alles lernst und HA's machst. Also erstmal Zeit einplanen! Wenn du weißt, wir schreiben morgen eine Arbeit, dann geh von deinem Rechner weg und lerne. Das ist nicht immer leicht, ich weiß. Deswegen hab ich für mein letztes Schuljahr WoW einfach ganz gelassen, damit ich nicht wieder in Versuchung gerate. Ich habe so alle Zeit der Welt dann was zu lernen oder "ordentlich" die HA's zu machen.
Letze Schuljahr ist das wichtigste, wenn du das wegen einem RPG vermasselst, ist das nicht sehr toll, da der letze Schuljahr etwas wichtiges ist. 
Ich weiß, du bist zwar noch nicht im letzten Schuljahr, aber wenn du wirklich nicht vom WoW weg kannst um HA's zu machen oder zum Lernen, dann wäre es wirklich sinnvoll, mit WoW eine weile aufzuhören.
Wieder anfangen werde ich, wenn ich das gefühl habe, etwas geleistet zu haben. Damit meine ich meine schulischen Leistungen. 
Hoffe du weißt was du tust und für richtig hälst.



Wobei das WoW schon manchmal sehr fehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grüße


----------



## Crothar (2. Oktober 2007)

Brumm, kurz um mit WoW kann man im "Real" Life kein Geld verdienen... es sei denn ggf. in China jedoch diese bekommen auch nur Kohlsuppe oder so n Zeugs, Schule und Ausbildung ist in der Zeit, in dieser wir Leben das A und O um es kurz zu sagen. Deine Eltern handeln vollkommen korrekt! Meine Meinung! War es zuvor und wird es auch immer bleiben. Hätte ich Kinder, ich bin knappe 30 lenzen würde ich so und nicht anders handeln.  Mfg


----------



## wowlolrofl (2. Oktober 2007)

rofl, das bestätigt mal wieder, was für geistige nullnummern eigentlich WoW zocken ^^

junge, wenn du schon in der Schule deswegen Probleme hast, dann sollte dein Erbsengehirn doch selber draufkommen, das das Game dein Leben ziemlich ruinieren kann, und das du da schleunigst was ändern solltest. Das deine Eltern da für dich eingreifen müssen ist ja schon schlimm genug, aber das du jetzt hier noch nach Hilfe schreist, damit du deine Eltern überzeugen kannst, dich wieder WoW zocken zu lassen, ist schon keine Dummheit mehr, das ist schon ein Verbrechen an die Menschheit.


----------



## Mädchenteam (2. Oktober 2007)

Crothar schrieb:


> Brumm, kurz um mit WoW kann man im "Real" Life kein Geld verdienen... es sei denn ggf. in China jedoch diese bekommen auch nur Kohlsuppe oder so n Zeugs, Schule und Ausbildung ist in der Zeit, in dieser wir Leben das A und O um es kurz zu sagen. Deine Eltern handeln vollkommen korrekt! Meine Meinung! War es zuvor und wird es auch immer bleiben. Hätte ich Kinder, ich bin knappe 30 lenzen würde ich so und nicht anders handeln.  Mfg



Ähmmm...nicht ganz. Blizzard mit seinen Mannen verdient mit WoW schon sehr viel Geld. Meeeeeeehr viel Geld als manch einer mit seiner Berufsausbildung jemals auch nur ansatzweise verdienen, geschweige bekommen wird. Trotz guter Schule und erfolgreichen Berufsleben. *malsoanmerk


----------



## Crothar (2. Oktober 2007)

Mädchenteam schrieb:


> Ähmmm...nicht ganz. Blizzard mit seinen Mannen verdient mit WoW schon sehr viel Geld. Meeeeeeehr viel Geld als manch einer mit seiner Berufsausbildung jemals auch nur ansatzweise verdienen, geschweige bekommen wird. Trotz guter Schule und erfolgreichen Berufsleben. *malsoanmerk




Man muss dazu aber auch ein wenig was in der Birne haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut, wenn ich unseren deutschen Bundestag so anschaue, gut gebe dir vollkommen recht ;D


----------



## Mädchenteam (2. Oktober 2007)

Crothar schrieb:


> Man muss dazu aber auch ein wenig was in der Birne haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*zustimm


----------



## Àrcadurus (6. Oktober 2007)

Kein Kommentar dazu
Ich sags nochmal:

Lern schön und dann kannste auch wieder zocken!!

PS: Mal ehrlich, dachtest du, dass du hier die *supermegageile*, und überzeugende Lüge für deine Eltern bekommst?


----------



## homi111 (6. Oktober 2007)

also ich machs immer so zuerst hausaufgaben bei arbeiten bei bedarf lernen und dan erst pc an und wow oder son kram is halt besser du kanst ja machen das wende inner schule besser wierst das du wieder zoggen darfst ALSo ich würds machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (achso und komm bei deinen eldis net mit der lasche dase vllt PROgamer wierst und ein sponsor beokomst und 1000000€ durch turnire bekomst da stehen die überhaupt nnte drauf also las es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...)


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2007)

Wenn die Noten stimmen darf ich WoW spielen

Fazit: Lern und hab gute Noten in der Schule zeig deinen Eltern das WoW für dich entspannend ist und dich vom Stress der Schule befreit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boíndil-Rexxar (7. Oktober 2007)

Mh mann muss sich einfach nen "Zeitplan" erstellen.
Ich bin selbst "nur" 15, raide aber regelmäßig und bekomm trozdem die Schule gut hin UND hab soziale Kontakte im RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man muss sich halt nur Grenzen stecken. Wie z.B. Nach Hause kommen -> Hausaufgaben (Ja, sie sind unbeliebt aber man muss sie machen weil 1)man lernt den Stoff 2)wenn man sie nicht macht, bekommt man wegen vergessen ect. dann letztlich doch ne schlechte Note.) Dann ggf. WoW zocken oder Freunde treffen. Aber das wichtigste ist doch, vor Arbeiten zu lernen. Auch wenn man dann mal einen Tag ohne Azeroth auskommen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dinah (7. Oktober 2007)

Du bist 15. Vom pädagogischen Standpunkt ist WoW in *vernünftiger Dosierung* für dein Alter eher unschädlich, ca. 2 Stunden pro Tag sind das Maximum. Darüber hinaus werden Prioritätsverschiebungen und vernachlässigtes Soziales Leben für einen jungen Menschen wie dich wahrscheinlich.
Argumentativ kannst du höchstens das Totschlagargument "Besser im Kinderzimmer WoW zocken als rauchend und saufend beim Asitreff zu sitzen" anbringen.


----------



## Mächti (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde aber: 
Keine Uni wird dich nehmen, kein Arbeitgeber dir eine Ausbildung oder einen Arbeitsplatz geben weil du so tolle WoW Chars hast die nehmen dich weil du Leistung in der Schule gebracht "hast".


----------



## Thyphon (7. Oktober 2007)

Mädchenteam schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke ist da, wechsel doch auf einen französischen Server und Du kannst das spielen mit dem erlernen der Fremdsprache kombinieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/SIGN
hab ich mir auch schon überlegt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (7. Oktober 2007)

Alle Hilfe, die du brauchst, hast du von deinen Eltern bereits bekommen. Ohne Schule geht heute gar nichts mehr. Irgendwann mal war das Abitur was besonderes. Heute ist das, so hart es klingt, die Mindestvoraussetzung um überhaupt nur die Chance auf einen halbwegs vernünftigen Job zu bekommen. Sei froh, dass du deinen Alten nicht am Arsch vorbei gehst, du wirst ihnen dafür irgendwann noch dankbar sein.


----------



## Angus3000 (7. Oktober 2007)

wie wärs denn mit sport? das soll sogar gesund sein. noch ein lob an die eltern


----------



## Phobius (7. Oktober 2007)

*Ohne* jetzt groß die vorigen Replies gelesen zu haben (nur überflogen) empfehl ich dir dass du dein RL in den Vordergrund stellst.
Also Schule, soziale Kontakte etc.
Den Rest der Zeit kannst du verbringen wie du willst.

Klar, es gibt mal Tage wo auf RL absolut kein Bock hat und nur zockt. Spricht auch nichts dagegen wenn sich diese Tage sehr in Grenzen halten.

Wegen deinen Eltern.
Die angesprochene Elter-Freigabe in der Acc-Verwaltung kannst du ihnen mal zeigen.
Und sonst pausier 1-2 Monate mit WoW, konzentrier dich auf die Schule und wenn es da wieder bergauf geht kannst du sie ja mal ansprechen ob du wieder spielen darfst. Falls sie ja sagen musst du halt schauen dass die schulischen Leistungen nicht wieder absacken. Sollte aber möglich sein (ich hab es auch geschafft ^^) und ein guter Wille + gute Noten können bei den Erziehern echte wunder bewirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. Oktober 2007)

Da auch ich so meine Schulprobleme habe, gebe ich dir nen guten Tipp: Zock nur am WE und Feiertagen und sonstigen Freitagen(Nicht der Wochentag-.-). Durch die Woche lernen, lernen,lernen und nicht etwas anderes zocken:p Und wenn du dann mal Ferien hast kannst du die Sau rauslassen wenn du willst


----------



## Vu Fighter (7. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir ist das gleiche wie bei Thoor^^

ich bin jetzt in der 10. klasse und das ist mir schon wichtig einen guten abschluss zu holen

also einfach weniger spielen und mehr lernen


----------



## Mädchenteam (7. Oktober 2007)

homi111 schrieb:


> also ich machs immer so zuerst hausaufgaben bei arbeiten bei bedarf lernen und dan erst pc an und wow oder son kram is halt besser du kanst ja machen das wende inner schule besser wierst das du wieder zoggen darfst ALSo ich würds machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immer Deine Hausaufgaben ? Auf den ersten Blick würde ich meinen, kein Komma, kein Punkt und auch sonst einiges etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Tardok (7. Oktober 2007)

lol wennde in der schule abkackst dann spiel einfach weniger??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flöhe (9. Oktober 2007)

derkleinewarri schrieb:


> OMG!?!
> Dann spielst du 5 Stunden am Tag und in der Zeitschrift "Focus" stand das es auch Teamplay fördert.
> 
> Oder wenn du echt net mehr klar kommst und lernst geh doch eine Schule runter z.B von gymmi auf real oder so etwas.oder nehme dir nachhilfe



RICHTIG! Hol dir Hilfe bei Freunden, s amcht das lernen wieder Spaß. Am Anfang musst du wirklich beissen und lernen, denn durchs Zocken allgemein, bekommst du ein anderes Gefühl von Erfolgserlebnissen. In WoW is ein Lvl Up schnell, aber im RL sind die Vokabeln eben nicht mal kurz gelernt.
Bringe erst deine Schule zu Ende, dann kannste dich  dem WoW widmen.
Letzten endes aber Ausbildung und Freunde nicht vergessen.

Ich denke manchmal, wenn ich in der Jugend WoW spiele, gehen mir so viele Freunde durch die Lappen, mit denen ich in ne Bar/disco gehen könnte, anstatt zu raiden, man verplempert seine Jugend...

Fazit: Pass auf dich auf!


----------



## Shadowdice (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin zwar allgemein dafür das Spieler unter 18 dieses Spiel eh nicht erhalten sollten aber dann würde es glaube ich nur halb soviel spaß machen^^. Ich habe hier einen Link der das ganze Suchtempfinden beschreibt und auch vielen bekannt vorkommen sollte (mir selber natürlich auch).Zocken ist teilweise gut zur entspannung und um seine Umwelt kommplet auszublenden aber die kontrolle verliert man so schleichend und schnell zu gleich das man irgentwann 40 ist und sein leben verpennt hat. 
Lange Rede kurzer sinn, hier der Link:

http://www.gabriele-farke.de/bekenner5006.html

denkt mal darüber nach.

mfg 

Suchtwürfel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: ich habe zum Glück erst nach der Schule angefangen aber es Tötet trotzdem soziale Beziehungen.


----------



## infinty (10. Oktober 2007)

lol, einfach nur lol....wie kann man nur eine solche Frage stellen, bzw. solch ein Anliegen vortragen? und dann die Antworten..."durfte nicht mehr spielen und wurd besser in der Schule daduch".....nur in deutsch ist man immer noch ne Niete, wie 90% der posts hier beweisen.....echt lol....geht zur Schule und lehrnt mal was anderes als jeden satz mit 5 Rechtschreibfehlern zu ganieren und am ende immer "nee alter du" zu sagen

grüsse an die,die sich angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## Imbachar (10. Oktober 2007)

Du musst einfach wenn du was schreibst oder so elrnen udn wenn nicht kanste halt bissel mehr wow spielen...

Musst halt schaun wies gut klappt und so wie dus bisher gemacht hast gings ja wohl nich *gg*


----------



## Reviloh (10. Oktober 2007)

Nijalet schrieb:


> @ Rookie, Wissen ist macht!


 
richtig. und nichts wissen macht nichts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (10. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich hier sehe wie du schreibst ( und die anderen) kann ich deine Eltern gut verstehen das sie Dir das WoW spielen verbieten. Wie wäre es wenn du erstmal deine Allgemeinen Schulischen Leistungen wieder auf ein angemessenes Niveau bringst. Wenn durch gute Noten in der Schule glänzt darfst du sicher auch wieder WoW spielen. Eventuell sollten deine Eltern die Funktion auf der Blizzard Homepage zum Spiel nutzen in der Accountverwaltung gibs das Menü *Elterlicher Freigabe* dort kann man einstellen wie lange du am Tag WoW spielen kannst / darfst.

Aber Grundsätzlich haben deine Eltern recht, erst kommt die Schule dann das vergnügen. Glänze durch gute Noten und du wirst sehen das deine Eltern sicher bereit sein werden eine vernünftige Zeitlichgeregelte Vereinbarung mit Dir zu treffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den eine Hand wäscht die andere.


----------



## Milinea (10. Oktober 2007)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht und Jeden Post gelesen. Ich werde zwar nur wiederholen was eh schon gesagt wurde, aber bei solch einem Thread kann man einfach nicht nichts schreiben.

Ich bin kurz vor 25 Jahre alt. Habe seit mehr als 2,5 Jahren eine Freundin. Bin gelernter Informatikkaufmann und zur Zeit Zeitsoldat. Ich habe zum Release angefangen WoW zu spielen.  Blablabla... am Anfang nicht so oft... blablabla... später mehr... blablabla! Das Übliche halt.
Letztlich habe ich dann einen Punkt erreicht, andem ich nur noch vom PC aufgestanden bin um lebensnotwendige Dinge zu erligen (essen, schlafen, Wc). Meine Freundin hat angefange zu rebellieren (verständlicher Weise), unsere gemeinsame Wohnung sah aus wie %§&§%&/$& und ich bin auch im Beruf immer mehr abgesackt.
Dann wurde ich krank (ein Glück). Ich wurde am "Maus-Arm" (rechts) operiert und konnte 2 Monate nicht spielen.
Da hab ich den Absprung geschafft!
Ich hatte plötzlich Zeit! Zeit um in der Bude was zu erledigen. Zeit um etwas mit meiner Freundin zu unternehmen. Im Job gings wieder bergauf. 7 Monate lang.
Dann habe ich mich wieder an das Spiel getraut. Teils, weil es mir immer Spass gemacht hat, teils aber auch, weil ich mir selbst beweisen wollte, dass ich auch einfach so aufhören kann.
Also spiele ich jetzt wieder. Aber nicht so wie früher. Ich bin jetzt in einer kleien Gilde. Habe keine Raidtermine oder andere Verpflichtungen mehr.
Ich spiele nur noch wenn Zeit ist und höre auf wenn im Spiel gerade nix läuft. Es macht mir nix mehr aus.

Fazit meines Gelabers:
In meinen Augen ist es nicht wichtig ob man spielt oder nicht. Es kommt darauf an WIE man spielt.
Man sollte seine Grenzen kennen und wissen wie man die Prioritäten zu setzen hat. Ich habe das gelernt (was man mit mitte 20 eigentlich schon viel früher hätte tun sollen) und ich hoffe ihr lernt das auch, wenn ihr das nicht schon getan habt.

Fazit des Fazits:
Danke deinen Eltern dafür, dass sie für dich die Notbremse gezogen haben und nutze deine Chance!

Gruss
Mili


----------



## Mondenkynd (10. Oktober 2007)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich brauche eure hilfe ,
> meine eltern wollen mich nicht mehr wow spielen lassen weil ich in der schule abgekackt bin
> 
> ...



WoW ist ab Patch 2.3 FSK 18 also viele Probleme weniger!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~ηуρнє~ (10. Oktober 2007)

Hmm woher kenn ich das bloß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich war gleich, bin total schlecht geworden wollten es mir verbieten, hab es verkaufen müssen ( habs aber heimlich wieder zurück gekauft, hamsn eine Weile lang nicht gecheckt!), aber irgendwann sind sie drauf gekommen( ja sagt nur zu mir ich bin ein Süchtler is mir egal, steh wenigstens dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), ich würde das so machen dass immer wennste Zeit hast etwas lernst und Zeit einrichtest wos du lernen sollst!( kannste auch wie ich machen im zug bzw. Bus, oder einfach nur 1- 2 Stunden am Tag lernen, sachen woste mehr zeit hast auf mehrere Tage aufteilen), bei wichtigen Tests einmal WoW offline bleiben is doch auch ned schlimm oder?
Klar WoW hat schon so ein kleine Süchtlerfalle! Aber ich würde sagen die Schule is wichtiger, als ein Spiel oder, ich habs so geregelt das ich mich bei WoW entspanne einfach früher hab ich fast 10 St. WoW gezockt ( krass!), aber jetzt auch nur noch für 1- 3 Stunden am Tag sonst auch niecht viel mehr. Macht euch was aus, daste lernst an bestimmten Zeiten und Spielen kannste später immer noch!

Mfg 
~Nyphe~


----------



## Holyshit (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte das gleich Problem kam aus der Schule sofort Essen mit  ins Zimmer und wow in dem Jahr bin cih fast sitzen Geblieben. Dann erst haben meine Eltern den PC weg genommen und ich ahbe gemerkt das dieses SPiel einem das Leben versaut du spielst jetzt WoW und wen du 20 Bist was bringts dir wen du 5 70er hast aber bist arbeitslos? Daher Spiel weniger und mach deine Schule in ruhe zu ende.


----------



## Totelius (12. Oktober 2007)

also,ich gehe in die 7.klasse,spiele shcon seit es rausgekommen ist,und hatte noch nie ne 4,5 oder ne 6 aufm zeugniss.ich setz mich nach der shcule sofort vor den pc,zock dann 1 1/2 stunden,aber dann is auch erstmal shcluss,dann gehe ich zum tischtennis,lerne oder spiele fussball.und am abend zock ich dann nochmal 1 1/2 stunden,wow is mir sehr wichtig,aber wie vor mir hsocn jemand gesgat hat es bringt später nichts 5 70er zu haben,lerne daher einfach fleissig,dann ahste nen guten shculabshcluss,kriegst später enn guten job und kanns dann so viel zocken wie du willst.Aber bedenke dass dein Rl viel wichtiger als woW is,denn ich würde lieber in jahr uaf wow verzichten,als in der shchule abzukacken.


----------



## Coriace (13. Oktober 2007)

Hm ich werd nächsten Monat 18 und ich muss sagen das ich durch WoW und andere Games mein Leben schon jetzt ziemlich versaut habe.
Ich hab mit 12 angefangen im Inet in verschiedenen Chats abzuhängen und später kam oGame und WoW dazu.
Soweit so gut.
Keine Freundin mit 14/15/16 gehabt - Keine wirklichen Freunde vll.1-2 Leute mit denen man viel geredet hat.
Mittlerweile hab ich ne Freundin und etwas mehr Freunde (auch wenn die alle WoW spielen und auf meine Schule gehen) Noten sind bei mir mies und ich werd dieses Jahr sitzen bleiben - Ich spiele 7h täglich und hab oft Kopfschmerzen.

Aber wayne ob ich mir jetzt Drogen reinzieh od.wow spiel ist vollkommen egal also shice auf schule und leb^^


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (13. Oktober 2007)

jo , genau : das Leben ist auch nur ein Spiel , allerdings mit ner verdammt geilen Grafik ey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geht`s noch ?


----------



## Timee (13. Oktober 2007)

Alo damit hab ich jede menge ehrfahrung meine mutter war mal so drauf das ich 2stundem am tag am fehrneh pc sitzen durfte und eine Liste führen busste wann ich dran war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   AAAAAAA

Du musst neben bei was machen fahradfahren zum beispiel und nie sagen ich zock jetz mal ne Runde Das is ne TOTSÜNDE bei solchen Eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sag am besten garnicht wenn du am pc bist und wenn sie fragen was du machst sagst du du bist im  Internet(WOW) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mach so jede 2stunden mal ne Pause und geh nach drausen also frische luft das wirkt bei meiner Mutter WUNDER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn du das alles mal so en halbes jahr machst dann lässt sie dich wahrscheinlich so zocken wie du willst und wenn sie wider damit anfängt ACHTUNG mach ne pause sonst fängt sie noch mit sowas wie mit nem Bildschirmzettel an.

Meine hatt sogar mal nach nem Programm gesucht das den pc nach 2stunden einfach für den tag runterfährt total behinder.

Aber als ich mal ein halbesjahr immer regelmäsig sportgemacht hab u.s.w lässt sie mich si viel und so lange zocken wie ich will und auf den sport scheiß ich mittleiweile.

Und wenn die deswegen durchtreht hau einfach zu nem kumpel ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obwohl naja meine mutter hatt da sogar schonmal demseine mutter angerufen ob ich bei ihm fehrnseh gucke in solchen situationen wenn sie so psychomesig drauf ist hilft nur warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CelticBastard (13. Oktober 2007)

Machs bloß nicht so wie ich... WoW in den Vordergrund stellen und alles schleifen lassen Freunde, Familie und Schule die Konsequenten merkt man aber leider erst wenn es zu spät ist.
Sei froh das du solche Eltern hast, ich hab sie nicht, aber zum schluss lernt man aus solche patzern im Leben mittlerweile mache ich meinen Real über ein fernkurs den ich mit nen nebenjob finanziere das Abi schiebe ich anschließend hinterher.
Aber WoW Spiele ich trotzdem noch, aber ich weiß was nun wichtiger ist und wenn man das eingesehen hat, sich auch überlegt das man auch früher ohne wow spaß haben konnte, ist das alles nit mehr so schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timee (13. Oktober 2007)

~&#951;&#1091;&#961;&#1085;n schrieb:


> Hmm woher kenn ich das bloß?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Tja also mit heimlich kenn ich mich schon ziemlich gut aus immer hin hab ich das so 4jahre gemacht und so 10mal erwischt worde. aber immer en ausweg gefunden wenn sie mir den bildschirm weggenommen haben hab ich den pc an fehrneher angeschlossen und fon dortaus gezockt super mäglichkeit erst nach 1jahr rausgekommen gabel vergessen rauszumachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum fehrnseh gucken wenn sie dir das skatkabel wegnehmen kann man erstmal das antennenkabel nutzen wenn das rausgekommen is kann man die kabel mitdem man den pc mim fehrnseher verbindet nehmen und den skat addapter in den resiever und die drei ROT, WEIß, und gelben kabel an fehrnseher anschließen meist an der front fom fehrnseher und unter ner abdekung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das ist gut

AM schluß haben sie mir nachts die sicherung rausgedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da konnte selbst ich nix mehr machen außer ner kabeltrommel das en netzwerkstecker sein soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das om aber schon nach zwei wochen raus die beschissentste idee 

naja mittlerweile lasen sie mich zocken wie ich will muss  nur ab und zu mal an die frische luft wenn ich zu lange dran war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timee (13. Oktober 2007)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> Machs bloß nicht so wie ich... WoW in den Vordergrund stellen und alles schleifen lassen Freunde, Familie und Schule die Konsequenten merkt man aber leider erst wenn es zu spät ist.
> Sei froh das du solche Eltern hast, ich hab sie nicht, aber zum schluss lernt man aus solche patzern im Leben mittlerweile mache ich meinen Real über ein fernkurs den ich mit nen nebenjob finanziere das Abi schiebe ich anschließend hinterher.
> Aber WoW Spiele ich trotzdem noch, aber ich weiß was nun wichtiger ist und wenn man das eingesehen hat, sich auch überlegt das man auch früher ohne wow spaß haben konnte, ist das alles nit mehr so schwer
> 
> ...




Mach dir ma keine sorge bin noch hauptschulen und das is su leicht hab en durchschnitt von 2,3 mit einer stund arbeit am tag und da bleibt viel zeit zum zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und um sich auszudenken wie man am besten die regeln der mutter umgehen kann das macht fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jojomojo (13. Oktober 2007)

So jetzt muss ich meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich habe WoW seit ca Sommer 06. Ich habe die ersten 2 Monate etwas gespielt, es danach sein lassen weil ich keine Lust mehr darauf hatte. Erst 1 Jahr später habe ich wieder mit WoW angefangen und hab vor 3 Wochen meinen Account gekündigt... WoW verschwendet einfach meine Zeit! Ich sitze an meinem Pc und spiele ein Spiel das mir in meinem Leben rein garnichts bringen wird, nebenbei desozialisiere ich ohne es auch nur mitzubekommen. Ich habe 2 Charaktere auf dem 70sten Lvl habe jedoch nie so richtig was geraidet, mal abgesehen von 2 Karazhan raids. Ich kann dir nur einen Ratschlag geben, lass dieses dumme Spiel und verbringe deine Zeit mit etwas sinnvollerem. Ich habe den Sport für mich entdeckt und gehe jeden Abend laufen oder Fahrrad fahren (was den angenehmen Nebeneffekt hat die überflüssigen Pfunde loszuwerden).
Desweiteren fühlt man sich einfach rundum besser und vor allem NÜTZLICHER. (Und zum Stressabbau perfekt geeignet is der Sport auch, bin grad im Abistress)
Also frag mich nicht wieso ich mich grad nützlicher fühle, aber es ist halt so!!

Das wars von mir und denk daran, dein Leben musst du selbst führen, es gibt keinen Ersatz für dein Leben, in keinster Form. Sei es WoW, DAoC, GW und wie sie alle noch heißen.

MfG Jojomojo


----------



## Wuff2000 (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde dir auch raten setz dich auf deinen Hosnboden und lern gefälligst damit du auch ne gescheiten Schulabschluss bekommst ansonsten bist du irgendwann eventuell ein Arbeitsloser mehr in unserer Republik.


----------



## Hojo (13. Oktober 2007)

Jo..ich kann meinen Vorrednern da nur zustimmen...
Lass WoW und Co. lieber für ne weile ruhen und lern ordentlich usw. dann kannst du später immernoch zurückkommen... ^^

Wo ich meinen Vorrednern aber nicht zustimmen kann ist dieses ewige gelaber vonwegen das man nixmehr macht ausser WoW spielen..das man alle Freunde und Co. verliert...usw. 
Ich spiele WoW jetzt seit es damals erschien ist und ich habe trotzdem ein normales Leben...gehe weg...treffe Freunde... fahre durch ganz Deutschland öffters im Jahr.
Also ich will damit nur sagen das ..nur weil man WoW und Co. zockt... automatsich zu nem Kellerkind wird... klar..hier und da passiert das sicherlich...aber das liegt dann sicherlich nichtnur an WoW und Co.
Mit solchen Sätzen stellt man sich ...in meinen Augen...nur auf die selbe Ebene wie diese ganzen "Videospiele sind der Teufel und sie sind voller Gewalt" Leute...  und mal davon ab... welches Spiel bringt einem denn etwas ?...also mehr als nur Spaß ? 
man kann nciht sagen WoW und Co. verschwenden Zeit ohne Ende...aber dann sowas wie Siedler was genauso ein Zeitfresser sein kann wie ein MMORPG nicht beachten...


----------



## Bavario (13. Oktober 2007)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> okay ich danke euch für eure hilfe und auser dem @ clamev ich hab ja gelernt  und das sogar viel aber das so ein shit den ich einfach nciht verstanden hab aber jetzt hab ich es nachgeholt und ich schreibe auch wieder einger maasen gute noten aber meine eltern meinen ich wäre süchtig gewesen nur weil ich mla ab und zu 4 - 5 stunden am pc gehockt hab und geraidet hab oder gequestet aber dann hab ich acuh gelernt ..egal  thema schließen



Erstmal ist es für die Eltern mmal das einfachste zu sagen, daß Schluss ist. Das ist schon mal wenig Respekt wert. Wenn Eltern in der Lage wären dem Jungen alternativen aufzuzeigen die genauso gut oder nteressanter sind, dann wird sich der WOW Konsum auch wieder reduzieren. Ich vermute mal, daß der TE auch bei jeder Gelegenheit vor dem TV geparkt wurde - gibt ja keinen billigeren Babysitter.


----------



## Zipfiii (13. Oktober 2007)

hi, du hast überhaupt keine vorteile im RL durch stupide Ruffarme Games wie Wow.

Versuche evtl mit deinen eltern 2 Tage in der Woche über ein paar Stunden zocken verhandeln.

Falls Sie nicht zustimmen, verpasste nicht wirklich was wenn du nicht mehr spielen kannst. Gehh raus an die Luft und treffe dich mit RL-Freunden


----------



## Muradin2 (13. Oktober 2007)

An den Thread-Eröffner: Warum heulst du rum? Du hast du Schule verkackt, wegen WoW und beklagst dich, dass dir deinen Eltern nicht mehr erlauben, weiter zuspielen? 
Bei dir ist irgendwas schief gelaufen, tut mir leid. Bei dir hats wohl noch nicht "Klick" gemacht.

Lern lieber, anstatt dich zu beschweren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holyshit (13. Oktober 2007)

Coriace schrieb:


> Hm ich werd nächsten Monat 18 und ich muss sagen das ich durch WoW und andere Games mein Leben schon jetzt ziemlich versaut habe.
> Ich hab mit 12 angefangen im Inet in verschiedenen Chats abzuhängen und später kam oGame und WoW dazu.
> Soweit so gut.
> Keine Freundin mit 14/15/16 gehabt - Keine wirklichen Freunde vll.1-2 Leute mit denen man viel geredet hat.
> ...




Naja dann sehen wa uns in ein paar Jahren beim Arbeitsamt wieder nur wer die Arbeit hat ist dann fraghaft.


----------



## cazimir (13. Oktober 2007)

Die Antwort: Schreib bessere Noten und geh ggf. lernen.

Sry aber das musste sein xD

Jeder kann ne 2 schreiben, wenn er nur nen bisschen was für tut. Dumme leute gibt es nicht.

"Verdien" dir erst mal wow zu spielen


----------



## ApoY2k (13. Oktober 2007)

cazimir schrieb:


> "Verdien" dir erst mal wow zu spielen


Sehr schön ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mit meinem Vater z.B. die Abmachung, dass kein WoW vor 17:00 während der Woche gespielt wird. Dadurch hab ich den ganzen Nachmittag zur Verfügung um zu lernen, und: Ich mach es auch, weil es einfach nix sonst zu tun gibt ^^

Ergo: Perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Sehr schön ausgedrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jap. So ist das bei mir auch geregelt. Bis auf eine 5 in Latein (da liegt es aber wieder am hasslehrer, der nix kann) habe ich bis jetzt nur gute Noten nach Hause gebracht. Und man lernt ja auch aus eigenem Intresse.


----------



## DerIch (13. Oktober 2007)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich brauche eure hilfe ,
> meine eltern wollen mich nicht mehr wow spielen lassen weil ich in der schule abgekackt bin
> 
> ...



benutz weniger smylies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Oktober 2007)

DerIch schrieb:


> benutz weniger smylies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ha. Bei so einem ernsten Thema habe ich ja fast gelacht. Vielleicht kommt die Lache auch nur etwas verspätet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dafreak92 (21. Dezember 2007)

hiermit möchte ich den threatschließen 
auch wenn ich bis heute noch kein wow spilen darf obwohl ich  jetzt bessere noten schreib ( so um 4 ) 
mfg dafreak92 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kalem (21. Dezember 2007)

Zock WoW auf Französisch, sollte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (21. Dezember 2007)

lol wen du 4er schreibst kein wunder


----------



## Daroon13 (21. Dezember 2007)

es hat bei mir ich bin (13) keine vorteile und keine nachteile bin imernoch 2 schreiber  ein Tipp denk in der schule nicht an Wow in der schule musst du denken das Wow ein scheißdreck ist (ist es aber in wirklichkeit nicht)


----------



## Youwontgetme (21. Dezember 2007)

Okay es is schon viel im Thread geschrieben worden und wahrscheinlich is miene Antwort irgendwo dabei, aber mal aus der Sicht eines 15-jährigen ( Ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ):

WoW is schön und gut aber du solltest garnicht erst ne Sekunde drüber nachdenken, was wichtiger is.
Wenn du wirklich schlechter in der Schule geworden bist, dann solltest du eindeutig mit WoW aufhören udn dich in der Schule bessern. Musst ja nicht den Account löschenh. 

Und an ein paar miener Vorgänger: 
Der Tip "Geh vom Gymnasium oder der Real runter" is echt unverantwortlich. Sowaq könnt ihr jemandem mit so nem Problem doch nicht sagen also echt.

Beste Grüße
Soltan/Antonidas


----------



## Afinogenov61Tim (21. Dezember 2007)

Lern einfach und schreib gute Noten (klingt einfacher als es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Wenn du dich dann notenmäßig wieder rehabilitiert hast kannst du ja am WE oder so lernen 

Ich mein deine Eltern können es dir ja auch einstellen wielange du zocken kannst.

Oder hör auf mit WoW und kümmer dich mehr um Freunde und lern mit ihnen zwischendurch oder so

Sprech einfach mal mit ihnen und sag ihnen,dass du dich anstrengst,was du dann aber auch machen musst,weil sonst bist du unten durch bei denen ^^.


Also Frohes Fest und viel Erfolg.


----------



## mrxxx007 (21. Dezember 2007)

spiel am besten auf nem französichen realm dort hast du dann viel mit französicher srache zu tuhn und lernst sogar die umgangs sprache natürlich solltest du dann wow auch auf französich patchen bei mir hats auch bei englisch geholfen 3 monate aufm englischen realm gespielt viel versucht mit anderen leuten zu chaten und nacher ging das ganz gut!!!


----------



## Plasticax (21. Dezember 2007)

also ich hab auch das letzte schuljahr verkackt und hatte für meinen geschmak n scheiß zeugnis (3,1). Also hab ich mit wow aufgehört und bin jetzt 4 monate "clean" ^^. Zurzeit steh ich auf 2,2!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also das beste ist mit wow aufhören das spart geld, man hat zeit zum lernen und am wochende hat man dann geld und zeit  um mit kumpels wegzugehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (21. Dezember 2007)

japp, lern oder hör auf mit wow -> its just a game....
vorteile hats wenige....dadurch kennt man paar wörter damit kann man zb gu tin englishen angeben aber meht net
lern einfach und dann haste auch keinen stress....das man da net selber draufkommt mit lernen is mir echt ein rätsel...


----------



## Hulk² (21. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn du in der Schule abnippelst würd ich WoW mal reduzieren. Ich mein so WoW ist nich so wichtig dass man seine Zukunft wegwerfen muss...


----------



## Bubi17 (21. Dezember 2007)

rischtisch lernen um die Noten nach oben zu befördern....

bei mir wars aber ein bissl anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich habe vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren angefangen WoW zu spielen, da ging ich in die 10 Klasse einer Realschule. Es war mein Wiederholungsjahr, da ich kein Ausbildungsplatz bakommen habe (Durchschnitt 3,6 *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). Irgentwie wars dann aber komisch, das spielen von WoW hat meinen durchschnitt auf 2,2 hochgeschraubt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und im Moment mache ich mein Abi nach    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe es geschaft mein RL mit WoW in Balance zu bekommen ... was Blizz mit den Klassen net so ganz schafft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -Hexerpower- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falavel (21. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich dein Vater waere wuerde ich dir gl eine in die FResse hauen wenn du in der schule abkackst bzw wuerde ich dich in dein Zimmer rufen das Fenster aufmachen und den rechner rausschmeissen

Finde das vollkommen richtig das sie es dir verbieten


----------



## Imbachar (21. Dezember 2007)

Falavel schrieb:


> Wenn ich dein Vater waere wuerde ich dir gl eine in die FResse hauen wenn du in der schule abkackst bzw wuerde ich dich in dein Zimmer rufen das Fenster aufmachen und den rechner rausschmeissen
> 
> Finde das vollkommen richtig das sie es dir verbieten



ROFL


----------



## Schleppel (21. Dezember 2007)

VIELLEICHT lernt man in wow dass man ohne vorbereitung bzw vernüftigen plan/ organisation (lernen/hausübung usw) nicht sehr weit kommt.....also auch dass am arbeitplatz alles kruz und quer liegt und man einfach unorganisiert ist...........und dann geht man auch die schuhl quests geplanter und erfolgreicher an *hust*

ich mag meine arbeit^^


----------



## Spectrales (21. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin schon FAST 14 ;PP
WoW hab ich freiwillig beendet, da es das Familienleben und die Noten versaut hat...
Hab nur mehr herumgelogen und hinterm Rücken meiner Mutter gezockt!
Hab Initiative ergriffen und WoW aus dem Alltag "gelöscht"!

Jetzt werd ich auch immer besser in der Schule und freue mich auf WAR in den Sommerferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Wochen WoW-Entzug und du bist, sag ich mal..geheilt ^^

Viel Glück dir und frohe Weihnachten euch Allen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Afuron (21. Dezember 2007)

Mach es so, wie ich: Setz dich anstatt vor den PC zuerst vor deine Schulsachen. Du musst dir wirklich Prioritäten setzen. Zuerst dein RL und damit deine Zukunft und erst DANN das Virtuelle Leben. Als Lösung würde ich vorschlagen, dass du mit deinen Eltern einen Zeitplan erstellst, indem nicht nur WoW, sondern auch dein "Lernprogramm" vorkommt.

P.S. Als Vorteil würde ich nennen, dass deine Sozialkompetenz gefördert wird


----------



## marcloker (21. Dezember 2007)

also mein erste tipp ist lass mal die vielen slimies weg.....

und ganz ehrlich, wenn die noten durch wow absacken in er schule würde ich dir wow auch kürzen... wow ist nur ein spiel. aber die schule und was danach kommt ist das echte leben. und das ist wichtiger.... ich finde das ganze bedarf es echt keiner diskussion....
lerne... und mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen....


----------



## Nighthead (22. Dezember 2007)

pass mal auf dafreak92....
du musst bedenken das World of Warcraft nur ein spiel ist! Ich finde es total korrekt das deine Eltern das durch ziehen. Und irgendwann in etwa 10 bis 20 Jahren oder noch viel kürzer wirst du deinen eltern danken, dass sie dass mit dir gemacht haben.

Denn, die Schulzeit ansich, ist das beste was dir noch wiederfahren kann. 

Also ich Persönlich habe mir was zu herzen genommen:

Wer im Unterricht aufpasst und es sofort kappiert, braucht weniger lernen oder auch gar nicht lernen.


fazit: mitarbeit im unterricht zahlt sich aus. egal wie man es sieht.



PS: sei auf deine Eltern nich böse, denn sie meinen es nur gut mit dir....



bis dahin, wünsch ich dir alles gute!


----------



## Rock79 (22. Dezember 2007)

OMG,wo bin ich hier gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forentroll (22. Dezember 2007)

beim Dr. Sommer Kompetenz Team


----------



## Cripe (22. Dezember 2007)

Also, ich würde dir zwar raten zu lernen als wegen WoW die schule zu verkacken, aber wenn du schon sooo süchtig bist hats eh keinen sinn mehr: 
argumentiere bei deinen eltern, dass WoW auch im RL helfen kann:

Dem norwegischen Bericht zufolge war Hans mit seiner Schwester im Wald unterwegs, 
als plötzlich ein wütender Elch das Mädchen angriff. An dieser Stelle kamen Hans' 
Jägerfähigkeiten aus WoW ins Spiel:
Zunächst ''spottete'' er das wild gewordene Tier mit wiederholten Stockhieben, um 
die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu lenken und seiner Schwester die Flucht zu 
ermöglichen. Als sich der Elch dann Hans zuwendete, setzte er seine nächste in WoW 
erlernte Fähigkeit ein - das ''Totstellen''.
Erstaunlicherweise funktionierte all das tatsächlich, und nachdem der Elch noch ein 
paar Mal nach Hans getreten hatte und ihn schliesslich tot wähnte, liess er von ihm 
ab und ging weiter seiner Wege.

xD, soviel dazu ....

naja, vote 4 lernen! ^^


----------



## taco (22. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich mir die Beiträge so durchlese, denke ich, daß WoW und andere Spiele der Tod der Rechtschreibung sind. Ist ja stellenweise fürchterlich, was man lesen muß. Es kann doch nicht sein, daß man einen Satz erst dreimal lesen muß, um festzustellen a) was er aussagt und b) daß es eigentlich 3 Sätze sind. 

Solche Fähigkeiten lernt man im Leben und nicht in einem Onlinespiel.


----------



## Cripe (22. Dezember 2007)

@ taco: 

Du hast "muß" geschrieben, während du über Rechtschreibfehler flamest, allerdings wird muss seit der neuen Rechtschreibreform so geschrieben: MUSS =P 
Das mal zum Thema Rechtschreibung


----------



## Schleppel (22. Dezember 2007)

die leut fressen was aufn tisch kommt, aber woher sollns des denn wissen, in der schuhl lernens es ned. in der schul lernst nur gehorchen und gedicht aufsagen, aber sonst bleibst für dein leben lang bled

*duck nix gesagt hab*


----------



## Nfighter (22. Dezember 2007)

Nun, wie gesagt...

Üb viel und pass gut in der Schule auf.
Zeig deinen Eltern das du dich besser um die Schule kümmerst und nach 2-4 Wochen darfst wieder spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vernächlässige nicht dein RL...
Ich kenne Jemand, der sich nur alle 3-4 Wochen gewaschen hat und nur vorm PC hockte..
Passt auf, dass ihr nicht so endet.
Ich war selbst mal süchtig und habe alles vernachlässigt...
Irgendwann brach ich mir dann mein Arm, konnte 3-4 Wochen nichtmehr spielen und war nichtmehr süchtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, wenn ihr süchtig seid, macht am besten ne Pause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildthing (22. Dezember 2007)

Nfighter schrieb:


> Nun, wie gesagt...
> 
> Üb viel und pass gut in der Schule auf.
> Zeig deinen Eltern das du dich besser um die Schule kümmerst und nach 2-4 Wochen darfst wieder spielen.
> ...



oder brecht euch einen Arm ^^


----------



## Bäumchenpfleger (22. Dezember 2007)

Ach komm das gehört hier net hin...

ZAM, bitte schliessen ^^


----------



## barthosch (22. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach, ich hatte es damals noch gut. Zu meiner Schulzeit (1986 bis 1999) gab es noch kein WoW, daher kann ich jetzt auch nicht den Zeigefinger mahnend erheben. Wenn ich überlege, wie süchtig WoW mich gestandenen Mann mit erstem Haarausfall gemacht hat, dann kann ich mir ungefähr vorstellen, wie süchtig es mich mit 15 gemacht hätte. Wahrscheinlich so wie diese verdammten Zigaretten! Ich hatte damals zum Glück nur einen C64, auf dem ich noch selber rumprogrammieren konnte.

Also: lasst euch nichts von Foren-Usern wie uns erzählen. Auch wenn die erzählen "Ich bin clean" oder "Ich spiele nur 20 Minuten am Tag"... da frag' ich mich, warum die hier nachts auf buffed.de posten?

Könnte jetzt noch ewig weiter philosophieren; daß WoW soziale Aspekte fördert und immer noch besser ist, als irgendein Ego-Ballerspiel. Aber hört lieber auf eure Eltern statt auf uns. Denn eure Eltern kennen euch, kümmern sich um euch und lieben euch! *sülz* 




Mist... wo ist bloß mein Feuerzeug? Raid geht gleich los!


----------



## Kai1994 (22. Dezember 2007)

kP...am besten wenn du ne arbeit oder so schreibst übst du und scheißst auf WoW bis zur arbeit und machst deine hausaufgaben nach deinem essen
so machs ich eig. ich mein rl geht vor oder?


----------



## Devilyn (22. Dezember 2007)

zum glück gabs wow nich in meiner schulzeit xD

naja ich würde aufhören solange du noch kannsd xD

also renn kleiner renn xD


(text wurde um 2 geschrieben nach einer durchzechten feier bitte seht mir die fehler nach xD)


so far^^


----------



## Necronos1 (22. Dezember 2007)

Vergiss WoW, dein Leben ist wichtiger, kannst du dir vielleicht nicht im Moment denken, aber in 10 Jahren ist WoW out und dann hast du keinen Job oder sonst irgendetwas.
Wenn du umbedingt weiter spielen willst, lass dir von deinen Eltern die Sperre auf 2 Stunden setzten und gut ist.


----------



## Schleppel (22. Dezember 2007)

> Ach, ich hatte es damals noch gut. Zu meiner Schulzeit (1986 bis 1999) gab es noch kein WoW, daher kann ich jetzt auch nicht den Zeigefinger mahnend erheben. Wenn ich überlege, wie süchtig WoW mich gestandenen Mann mit erstem Haarausfall gemacht hat, dann kann ich mir ungefähr vorstellen, wie süchtig es mich mit 15 gemacht hätte. Wahrscheinlich so wie diese verdammten Zigaretten! Ich hatte damals zum Glück nur einen C64, auf dem ich noch selber rumprogrammieren konnte.



du sprichst mir sowas aus der seele^^^^waren zwar 5 jahre weniger und nachd em c64 warsn 486er mit TIEFIGTHER
das hab ich auch schon oft mit meine rl kumpels festgestellt^^^^


----------



## mor2ary (22. Dezember 2007)

bitte  /close ^^ es wiederholt sich alles


----------



## dart0r (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi Dafreak,

Schau in die Zukunft und lerne damit du später einen guten Beruf ausüben kannst. Ich bin 22 Jahre jung und muss auch noch lernen weil ich es einfach will, mein Hauptschulabschluss bringt mir kaum was und mache zurzeit den Realschulabschluss nach. Manchmal hab ich auch kein bock zulernen, aber WoW spielen tu ich eigentlich nur wenn ich Zeit habe. Vorallem in deinem Alter wusste ich garnicht was ein PC ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fing erst mit 17 damit an.

Also ich an deiner Stelle würde lieber lernen und WoW mal beiseite legen, den WoW macht nicht deine Zukunft sondern du selbst. 

Ich überlege ständig mit WoW aufzuhören da ich in verbindung mit WoW neue Hobbys entdeckt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Jayla (22. Dezember 2007)

derkleinewarri schrieb:


> OMG!?!
> Dann spielst du 5 Stunden am Tag und in der Zeitschrift "Focus" stand das es auch Teamplay fördert.
> 
> Oder wenn du echt net mehr klar kommst und lernst geh doch eine Schule runter z.B von gymmi auf real oder so etwas.oder nehme dir nachhilfe



Weil im Focus stand, dass es das Teamplay fördert, darf man dann auch als 14jähriger unbegrenzt zocken?
Und wenn man vor lauter Teamplay keine guten Noten mehr schreibt, wechselt man halt die Schule.

Gehts noch?

Leute, es ist ein SPIEL. Ein zeitintensives und auch auf viel Spielzeit basierendes Spiel, aber ein Spiel.

Die Server werden irgendwann abgeschaltet, wenn es sich für Blizzard nicht mehr lohnt, sie in Betrieb zu halten. Äußerungen wie "das Spiel wird es noch lange geben" oder ähnliches hat die Halbwertszeit von Politikerehrenwörtern.

Und was machst du dann, wenn der Server aus ist, deine ganzn Freunde verstreut sind (weil, gibt ja neue tolle Spiele, jeder wird ein anderes für sich entdecken) und du feststellen musst, dass deine RL-Freunde sich neue Interessen gesucht haben, sich weiterentwickelt haben, während du die Schule gewechselt hast, damit du für das Spiel mehr Zeit aufwenden kannst.

Deine Freunde verdienen dann vielleicht schon richtiges Geld - und du kannst dir deine x Epicflugmounts dahinstecken wo die Sonne nicht scheint, denn sie starben mit den Servern.

Rückt doch bitte mal die Perspektive gerade.
Schulbildung ist vielleicht nervig - ich hab damals auch über die Schule gemeckert und die Leute für blöd gehalten, die sagten "die Zeit ist die leichteste, die es gibt, und ich würde gerne wieder zur Schule gehen". Aber sie ist das wichtigste was ihr habt - das einzige, was euch möglicherweise von lebenslangem Hartz IV-Bezug trennt.

Gerade eure Generation (ich bin 38) hat es schwer wie nie, im Berufsleben Fuß zu fassen und einen Ausbildungsplatz und im Anschluß daran einen Beruf zu bekommen. 
Auch ein Studium garantiert keinen Job mehr. 

Und genau darum ist es so immens wichtig, dass ihr in der Schule was lernt. Es zumindest versucht. Und nicht eure Zeit mit einem Spiel verplempert. Die Noten sind abgesackt? Deutliches Warnsignal, was man bitte beachten sollte - und nicht 1001 Wege probieren, die Eltern, die sich zu Recht Sorgen machen, mal übern Tisch zu ziehen.

Und überleg dir doch bitte mal, wie es in einem Bewerbungsschreiben aussieht, wenn du da x Rechtschreibfehler reinschreibst. Oder - auch schon gesehen: Bewerbungsschreiben mit LOL, ROFL, *grinsel* und diversen Smileys garniert - das ganze teilweise in L33t-sp34k (kein witz, ernsthaft nicht, der Bewerber fand das wohl *kewl* und machte auch sonst eher einen Erkan und Stefan-Eindruck und war sichtlich angefressen, als wir seine Bewerbung unter heftigem Lachen sofort zurückgegeben haben).

Rechtschreibung mag uncool sein - aber sie beweist, dass man was gelernt hat. Auch das einigermaßen sichere Platzieren von Satzzeichen ist nicht das schlechteste. Ehrlich - Satzzeichen sind nicht der natürliche Feind eines Textes.

Auch schützt euch das, was ihr in der Schule lernt, vor Windeiern, die euch über den Tisch ziehen wollen. Betrüger finden bei ungebildeten ein reiches Feld zum beackern. 

Kindersicherung ist gut. Selbsterkenntnis jedoch besser. Dass die Schule normal nicht dazu da ist, jemanden zu ärgern, sondern jemanden auf das Leben vorzubereiten.

Und DAS kann kein Spiel der Welt leisten. 

Teamplay.

Pah.


----------



## Grimtom (22. Dezember 2007)

HAHAHA ... komm, pfeif auf alle hier gegebenen Ratschläge, spiele weiter 5 Stunden am Tag WoW (oder besser noch 8 Std.). Weil NUR WoW ist das Leben, sonst nix ... geh weiter Tag ein Tag aus in diese doch so TOLLEN super Instanzen, NUR da lernst Du fürs Leben .... Schule .... was soll das. 
Ist Zeitverschwendung ... Da lernst Du eh nix fürs Leben. Und stelle dir vor, wie cool Du bist, aufem Schulhof mit deinem T78 Set zu prahlen, was vielleicht außer Dir keiner hat ... DAS ist das Leben. 
Sind doch alles nieten, die nicht mit Ihrem Epic Zeuch prahlen können, die kannst Du doch wirklich nicht für voll nehmen ... stell dir vor, die lernen oder gehen arbeiten ... ach wie uncool die sind ... man nennt die auch "Streber oder Weicheier .... aber doch nicht Du !! 
Und nur wegen "Französisch" ... HALLO .... das kann ich auch nur bedingt, und meine Freundin ... naja, anderes Thema ....
Sogar die "Promis" spielen WOW ... willst Du wirklich schlechter sein als die? Mr. T, Kirk oder dieser Zwerg da ?! Nur die sind wirklich "cool".

Mach was aus deinem Leben, spiele weiter WoW ....

Und an den Vorredner:
Wenn ich eine Bewerbung schreibe, und darin erwähne, ich habe den Boss aus der "Inze" (wie es in WoW neudeutsch heisst) XY gelegt, glaube es, dass zählt mehr als eine Note 2 in Mathe oder Soziealkunde ...
Wer will schon die Wurzel aus 314 wissen oder wie der/die Bundeskanzler/in oder wer der Bundespräsident ist wissen ..... schlimmer noch, wer will wissen wo der schiefe Turm von Pisa steht ... HUCH Pisa ... schlechtes Beispiel .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, nach wie vor ... lange Rede kurzer Sinn ... WoW ist das Leben .... übrigens, WoW Sucht, wer kommt auf soeine Idee .... ??? wie kann man danach süchtig sein .... ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den Redner nach mir, warum nicht, lass einfach die Schule Schule sein ... was kann Dir besseres passieren als Harz4  .... ??? Jede Menge Zeit zum zocken, und dann macht Dir wirklich keiner mehr was vor .... Der Vorteil, Du bekommst dein Geld vom Staat .... und musst Dir um nix mehr Sorgen machen .... was besseres kann doch einem WoW Spieler nich passieren !!

Merke Dir, nichts ist wichtiger als deine Vortschritte oder die Ausrüstung in WoW, egal was die Vorredner geschrieben haben, oder die, die nach mir kommen schreiben werden ... WOW ist das wirkliche Leben .. alles andere ... naja ....


----------



## kintaroohe (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab ne gute Idee: wie wärs wenn du "dafreak 92" einfach nur noch WoW spielst den gaaaanzen Tag und die Schule sausen lässt, werde doch einfahch Hartz 4 Empfänger und finde dich damit ab das du lieber WoW spielst anstatt dem "langweiligen" RL nachzugehn.
...
Ne Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeige Willensstärke und freeze deinen account feddisch. Sobald deine Leistungen in der Schule wieder stimmen kannste ja auch wieder WoW zocken, aber halt in Maßen, dass es deine Leistungen in der Schule nicht all zusehr beeiträchtigt werden, sobald deine Eltern sehn, dass du das kannst werden sie dir auch keine Vorwürfe wegen WoW machen.

GoGo RL ist wichtiger als irgendein Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Kintaro


----------



## Uktawa (22. Dezember 2007)

@TE

Also ganz ehrlich ? Du solltest Deinen Eltern dankbar sein das es ihnen nicht egal ist was mit Dir und Deiner Zukunft wird. Es gibt auch ein Leben nach WoW. Auch wenn es viele nicht glauben mögen.
Einem jungen Menschen wie Dir kann man nur raten den PC mal min 1 Monat aus zu lassen. Treff Dich leber mehr mit Freunden. Mach Sport (Sport AG oder so) und schaff Dir ne Freundin an. Und schnell wirst Du erkennen das WoW eigendlich nichts als Zeitverschwendung ist.

Ich find es völlig IO das Deine Eltern die "Notbremse" gezogen haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilStorm (22. Dezember 2007)

Carloblanco schrieb:


> wow hat vorteile:
> 1. du weitest deine konzentration aus (zb. in langen schwiergigen raids, wo du dir kaum fehler erlauben darfst)
> 2. es schärft deinen Verstand (verschiedene Strategien wie in Skillungen und Fähigkeiten entwickeln)
> 3. du lernst Teamfähigkeit (duch Gruppenquests, Instanzen etc...
> ...



Was ist Frische Luft?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (22. Dezember 2007)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich brauche eure hilfe ,
> meine eltern wollen mich nicht mehr wow spielen lassen weil ich in der schule abgekackt bin
> 
> ...




Wie wäre es, wenn du dich mit deinen Eltern an einen Tisch setzt und folgenden Vorschlag machst:

WoW ist dein Hobby, so wie andere Leute andere Hobbies haben. Erklär den beiden warum du WoW so toll findest und was dir daran Spaß macht und was dir ohne WoW fehlen würde.

Sei ehrlich und gib zu, daß du WoW vor deine Schulausbildung gesetzt hast und es nachvollziehen kannst, daß sie es dir verbieten wollen, da sie angst um deine Zukunft haben. Sei dankbar für diesen Schuss vor den Bug und gib auch das offen zu.

Erkläre deinen Eltern, daß du gerne mit ihnen eine Regelung finden möchtest, wie du sowohl Schule als auch WoW unter einen Hut bringen kannst.

Handel mit deinen Eltern ein festes Kontigent an Zeit für WoW aus. Zu Beginn der Woche sprichst du mit deinen Eltern ab, an welchen Tagen du von wann bis wann WoW spielst. Erklär ihnen, daß du so flexibel bist was Klassenarbeiten/Hausaufgaben/Raids etc bist und das auch sein musst.

Halte dich an diese Regelungen und deine Eltern werden sich auch dran halten. Sorg dafür, daß du bessere Noten bekommst und deine Eltern werden die Regelung evtl noch weiter lockern und dir wieder mehr Zeit einräumen. In dem Fall, musst du natürlich darauf achten, daß du nicht wieder in die Situation kommst schlechter in der Schule zu werden. 

Sinn des ganzen für dich und deine Eltern ist halt, daß du es auf die reihe kriegst die wichtigen sachen in deinen leben zu erledigen bevor du dich um relativ unwichtige sachen kümmerst.


----------



## Jockurt (22. Dezember 2007)

Du musst deinen Eltern folgendes sagen:

"Mama, Papa, ich wollte euch nur sagen das ich ein Vollidiot bin. Wie konnte ich mein Spiel bloss vor meine schulische Laufbahn setzen!? Ich will doch Doktor in einem bekannten Krankenhaus im Schwarzwald werden. Zu wissen wie man als Krieger andere n00bs pwnt.
Bitte helft mir dabei, das Spiel zu deinstallieren und Fanzösisch zu lernen!"

Wenn du das deinen Eltern genau so sagst, ist alles wieder in Butter..
Aber alter, wie kann man nur so was von KACKENDÄMLICH sein und so ein scheiss Online-Game der Schule vorziehen?
Ausser man möchte Hartz-IV-Empfänger werden.

Ich zock WoW auch sau oft, nur hör ich damit auf um zu lernen wenn 'ne Arbeit ansteht oder so.


----------



## KennyKiller (22. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hatte auch shcon Erfahrungen mit dem Thema, lern einfach und schreib nächste Arebit gut, dann wirtse bestimmt wieder wow spielen dürfen!


----------



## Pumajäger (22. Dezember 2007)

Na ja dann schreib ich mal ne andere Antwort als nur omg lern doch!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich bin auch 15 und spiele WoW ich gehe in ne höhere Schule und hab viel zu lernen aber wenn ich mal viel zu tun hab spiel ich auch mal einen oder 2 tage GAR nicht WoW (ja ihr habt euch nicht verlesen) denn meine Eltern mögen das auch nicht so das ich immer vorm Pc hocke aber wenn ich gute Noten habe und auch mal nach draußen schau ist das gar kein Problem!!!

Und wenn sie dir sagen du spielst schon 3 Stunden dann haben sie meistens recht und du solltest mal schluss machen denn sonst könnte es ungemütlich werden!!!

Und zu den Vorteilen naja da find ich keine die meine Eltern akzeptieren würden!

Hoff ich konnte helfen


----------



## Schamll (22. Dezember 2007)

jo setz dich einfach hin und lern massig und wenns net klappt hör einfac für ne weile auf mit wow und zahl einfach nicht mehr ganz einfach und dann wenn du den stress mit lernen hinter dir hast kannst ja wieder anfangen wenn du möchtest


----------



## Stonewhip (22. Dezember 2007)

Bin selber 35, und spiele WoW und kann nur sagen:

Nimm Dir die Antwort von #128 zu Herzen und zeig Deinen Eltern diesen Thread. Sie sollen sich das in aller Ruhe mal komplett durchlesen.

MfG

@ #129: wenn das sarkastisch oder ironisch sein soll, hättest Du es mal so markieren sollen. Voll vorbei, Dein Post. 6. Setzten!


----------



## DerSimmi (22. Dezember 2007)

ich denke der fall ist klar....

SUCHTI!!!


----------



## Donmoh (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi ich habe auch diesen Monat meine Gesellenprüfung geschrieben, und habe deswegen knapp 4 - 5 Monate kein WoW mehr gezockt damit ich lernen konnte und das Spiel läuft dir nicht weg aber die Gesellenprüfung bzw Schule ist wieder was anderes daran sollst du mal denken.

LG DonMoh


----------



## Zangoran (22. Dezember 2007)

Dito. Ich hab jetz auch vor eineinhalb Monaten mit WoW aufgehört. Mein Studium des ich jetzt begonnen hab ist mir wichtiger. Wär ja blöd wenn ich in nem Vorstellungsgespräch auf die Frage was ich bisher in meinem Leben erreicht hätte nur Antworten kann "Kara und Gruul clear". 

Hab meinen Account still gelegt und Chars gelöscht. Vielleicht fang ich irgendwann mal wieder an wenn es die Zeit erlaubt aber bis dahin lass ichs denn es lenkt mich sonst zu sehr ab.

So far.

Zangoran/Nightbaine


----------



## Grimtom (24. Dezember 2007)

@138
 Natürlich war das NICHT erst gemeint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe mir überlegt ob ich *Ironie On* und *Ironie Off* setze. Habe es dann aber der Provokation wegen gelassen. 

In Wirklichkeit kann ich nicht wirklich verstehen, wieso man WoW der Schule, dem Job oder den Freunden vorziehen will.


----------



## florianfurrer (6. Februar 2008)

ja also vorteile im rl hat wow echt keine finde ich.
aber es ist ein sehr guter zeitvertreib und die eltern sollten das gamen einfach als normales hobby ansehen (fals man auch andere sachen nebenbei macht. sonst ists echt nicht mehr gut)


----------



## _Eisenhorn_ (6. Februar 2008)

Jo stimmt lern liber an stadt sinnlose threads darüber zu schreiben wiso wir dir helfen sollten in der schule noch volkommen zu versagen ,  .und aus 

mfg EIsi


----------



## teroa (6. Februar 2008)

mhmhhh das der threat 4 monate alt ist habt ihr net gemerkt oder ^^


----------



## Traklar (6. Februar 2008)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> okay ich danke euch für eure hilfe und auser dem @ clamev ich hab ja gelernt  und das sogar viel aber das so ein shit den ich einfach nciht verstanden hab aber jetzt hab ich es nachgeholt und ich schreibe auch wieder einger maasen gute noten aber meine eltern meinen ich wäre süchtig gewesen nur weil ich mla ab und zu 4 - 5 stunden am pc gehockt hab und geraidet hab oder gequestet aber dann hab ich acuh gelernt ..egal  thema schließen



man sollte sich halt vorher mal die posts durchlesen^^ (Seite 1)


----------



## chattanooga choo choo (6. Februar 2008)

Zorgus-Shattrath schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist es so, dass wenn ich von der Schule nach Hause komme (ca. 2 Uhr) Hausaufgaben mache (bis ca 3 Uhr). Anschließend spiel ich WoW (bis ca. 8 Uhr), und dannach lern ich noch für den nächsten Tag.



... das heißt, einfach ausgedrückt, außer schlafen und schule besteht dein restliches leben ausschließlich aus wow.


----------



## Neotrion (6. Februar 2008)

Ich darf gerade mal unter der Woche 1h am Tag spielen, und am Wochenende darf ich auch mal 3-4h spielen. Bei mir hat zum Glück die Sucht (noch) nicht die Oberhand bekommen. Meine Noten sind zwar nicht bewältigend , aber sie bringen das, was erfordert ist.


----------



## Traklar (6. Februar 2008)

Ich zock WoW und hab gute Noten das liegt einfach daran das ich mir das Ziel zu lernen setzte solltet ihr auch mal testen bei mir klappt super


----------



## celion (6. Februar 2008)

Werd erwachsen!!!


----------



## Spartaner (6. Februar 2008)

> oder vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen was ich durch wow für vorteile habe im rl



also mein EinsO, paar stuffze etc zocken wow ^^ hat paar vorteile ^.^


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Februar 2008)

Warum kramt man hier eigentlich wieder so einen uralten Thread aus der schon längst erledigt ist?


----------



## Swold (6. Februar 2008)

Spartaner schrieb:


> also mein EinsO, paar stuffze etc zocken wow ^^ hat paar vorteile ^.^



Bitte was?


----------



## ithnur (6. Februar 2008)

hmm.... RL-OWNED!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (6. Februar 2008)

Swold schrieb:


> Bitte was?




Das sind Ausdrücke vom Bund.
Ein Stuffz ist ein "Stabsunteroffizier".
Und das andere ist (glaube ich) der 1. Wachoffizier.

Du bist also entweder noch "zu klein" das zu wissen, oder hast verweigert. Aber ist ja auch Wayne.

Und an die Pappnase die so nen stinkenden alten abgelutschten Fred wieder aus der Versenkung geholt hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alle Achtung! Voll der Durchblick!

Gut das wir mal drüber gesprochen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexler (6. Februar 2008)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich brauche eure hilfe ,
> meine eltern wollen mich nicht mehr wow spielen lassen weil ich in der schule abgekackt bin
> 
> ...


hab leider das selbe problem wie du darf jetzt kein wow mehr spielen bis ich eine 1 btw 2 in mathe geschrieben habe da meine letzten 2 arbeit schlecht ausgefallen sind...aber jetzt versteh ich mathe und kann das auch , aber meine eltern wollen das nicht verstehen, dass wow nicht das problem war, sondern einfach, weil ichs net kapiert hatte...jetzt wär es kin problem in mathe ne 2 zu schreiben da wir gerade satz des pytagoras durchnehmen und da der teil in mathe leicht ist...aber das problem ist nicht die arbeit sondern, dann wenn wir sie schreiben - nämlich in 3 monaten -_-' dh die nexten 3 monate kein wow - und ich wollte doch noch ssc gehn bevor erweiterung kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.-


----------



## Neotrion (7. Februar 2008)

etwas anders kurz, sry...
Ich hab kein Premium Acc mehr, aber jetzt ist schon Donnerstag aber ich kann die Buffed-Show immer noch nicht sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne Premium kann man sie erst ab 5 oder so schauen oder was?!


----------



## Mondryx (7. Februar 2008)

Ja, erst ab 17 Uhr...aber wer sich auf der Seite schlau macht, der wird nicht erst im Forum fragen müssen


----------



## Neotrion (7. Februar 2008)

oha, klugscheisseralarm xD


----------



## Shadlyin (7. Februar 2008)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich brauche eure hilfe ,
> meine eltern wollen mich nicht mehr wow spielen lassen weil ich in der schule abgekackt bin
> 
> ...



wenn ich dein vater wäre würdest du deinen rechner die nächsten 2 monate nicht wieder sehen.

balg..


----------



## LoRdXeMnAs (7. Februar 2008)

Jaja,das kenn ich zugut.
ICh musste das gleich durchmachen,hatte 4 fünfer im HjZ[Halbjahreszeugnis]..
aber ich daraus gelernt,d.h ich hab mich hingesetzt,gelernt und zweien und dreien bekommen,jetzt kann ich auch wieder ohne Angst usw zockn,was ich dir auch so empfehle.
Nimms deinen Eltern net übel,sie wollen nur helfen^^


----------



## Moronic (7. Februar 2008)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich brauche eure hilfe ,
> meine eltern wollen mich nicht mehr wow spielen lassen weil ich in der schule abgekackt bin
> 
> ...



Deine Eltern sind mir echt sympathisch.  

Sei froh das deine Eltern ein Auge auf dich haben und spiel weniger WoW!


----------



## theriggiboy (7. Februar 2008)

mmh ich bin 13 (leider dauerzocker)
aber ich schreib 3er bis 4er und glelernt hab ich in diesem schuljahr noch nichs obwohl ich langsam mal anfangen solle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naya ein freund von mir (12) spielt ein kostenloses mmorpg aber das ist ja egal und er schreibt 1er und 2er ohen zu lernen und zockt noch mehr als ich.
das leben ist unfair! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Croache (7. Februar 2008)

Macht euch doch einfach mal Gedanken darüber was ihr eigentlich wollt!

Die nächsten 2 - 5 Jahre Roxxor-Mega-Lila-Epic-König in WOW dafür die nächsten 40 Jahre Hartz IV Empfänger.
Oder lieber WOW als das ansehen was es ist - nämlich eine nette Freizeitbeschäftigung die an Wichtigkeit ungefähr mit Mensch-ärger-dich-nicht gleichzusetzen ist.

Euer gesamtes Leben wird an eurer jetzigen Schulleistung festgemacht, dieses Spiel aber begleitet euch vielleicht einige Monate oder Jahre.

Denkt drüber nach.

Gruß


----------



## TuPaC_X (7. Februar 2008)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich brauche eure hilfe ,
> meine eltern wollen mich nicht mehr wow spielen lassen weil ich in der schule abgekackt bin
> 
> ...




Ganz einfach klemm dich dahinter!!
Schule is wichtig!!
Keine Schule > dann warhscheinlich auch keine Arbeit > Harz4 > Nur noch WoW > Kein Harz4 mehr >         Kein WoW mehr <<<^^

RL geht vor wenn du deinen Eltern beweisen kannst das du dich in der Schule dahinter klemmst und gute Noten schreibst werden sie dich auch sicher zoggen lassen.


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (7. Februar 2008)

Vorteile im RL:

- du bekommst im Sommer garantiert keinen Sonnenbrand
- du läuft nicht Gefahr in einen Verkehrsunfall verwickelt zu werden
- der Wetterbericht braucht dich nicht zu interessieren
- du schaffst Arbeitsplätze, weil du dein Essen immer bestellst und liefern läßt
- du bist zu Hause immer erreichbar
- du verschmutzt die Umwelt nicht mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen

usw.


----------



## Hangatyr (7. Februar 2008)

Dr.Sternmarke schrieb:


> Vorteile im RL:
> 
> - du bekommst im Sommer garantiert keinen Sonnenbrand
> - du läuft nicht Gefahr in einen Verkehrsunfall verwickelt zu werden
> ...



So nach dem Motto: Reallife ist da, wo der Pizzamann herkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redis (7. Februar 2008)

Ich steh ja nicht so auf blöde Comments... allerdings werd ich hier echt sauer. Ich kenn ja nicht jeden von euch... aber einschätzen kann ich euch alle!

Würden eure Eltern euch WOW für 10min nehmen... würde die Hälfte verzweifeln bzw. Rumbrüllen!

Vorteile fürs RL GIBT ES KEINE!
ES IST EIN SPIEL... BEI MANCHEN EIN SUCHT...
ES GIBT NUR NACHTEILE FÜRS RL! UND DAS SIND FAKTEN

Begründung: 
Abschirmung von der Ausenwelt
Vernachlässung von JOB, HAUSARBEIT, AUSBLIDUNG, FAMILIE
Vernachlässigung sozialer Kontakte

Es ist nun Mal so! Betrifft nicht jeden... und es muss sich jetzt auch nicht jeder betroffen fühlen... aber es sind dennoch einige unter den Spielern.

Also regel deine Aufgaben... schau auf deine Ausbildung... du wirst es im späteren Leben sicher nicht bereuen!

SUCH DIR EINE FREUNDIN... das is besser wie wow xD

mfg Snow


----------



## Tanknix (7. Februar 2008)

DieEltern sind mir auch Sympatisch, sei froh das du solche Eltern hast die sich um dich sorgen und darauf achten, das du was aus deinem Leben machst.

Und wie mein Vorposter sagte, WoW hat keine Vorteile fürs RL.

mfg


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (7. Februar 2008)

Redis schrieb:


> Ich steh ja nicht so auf blöde Comments... allerdings werd ich hier echt sauer. Ich kenn ja nicht jeden von euch... aber einschätzen kann ich euch alle!
> 
> Würden eure Eltern euch WOW für 10min nehmen... würde die Hälfte verzweifeln bzw. Rumbrüllen!
> 
> ...


Bei deiner Rechtschreibung vernachlässigst du wohl auch etwas, oder?


----------



## b1ubb (7. Februar 2008)

Redis schrieb:


> Ich steh ja nicht so auf blöde Comments... allerdings werd ich hier echt sauer. Ich kenn ja nicht jeden von euch... aber einschätzen kann ich euch alle!
> 
> Würden eure Eltern euch WOW für 10min nehmen... würde die Hälfte verzweifeln bzw. Rumbrüllen!
> 
> ...



das ist völliger schwachsinn.

abschirmung von der aussenwelt !
- ich selbst treff mich jedes wochenende oder unter der woche ( wenn mal zeit ist nach der arbeit ) mit meinen freunden und qir quatschen - und ich raide genauso wie alle anderen 

Vernachläßigung von Job usw.
Das ist ja mal noch größerer schwachsinn.
Wenn du deinen JOB ( das was dir GELD BRINGT ) vernachläßigst dann sollst du echt mal hilfe aufsuchen.
Wenn man die Familie vernachläßigt ebenfall.
Es kann doch ned sein, dass man all das vernachläßigt wegen einem Spiel.

Vernachläßigung von sozialen Kontakt.
Siehe Punkt 1.

Das einzige wahre ist einfach - setzt dich konsequenzen und fertig ist das ganze.
Was ist dir wichtiger - WoW oder dein RL ( ich hab gestern auch einen Raid abbrechen müssen, 
weil ein Freund meine hilfe gebraucht hab, aber wegen sowas ( danke nochmal der Raidleitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) lass ich 
doch meine Freunde nicht hängen ).


----------



## Tolan (7. Februar 2008)

Ich bin selber Vater eines Spielers und spiele selber WoW. Ich denke da hilft nur Lernen und gute Noten,sonst werden sich deine Eltern wohl nicht überzeugen lassen.
Gruß Tolan


----------



## naked92 (7. Februar 2008)

Ich bin auch erst 15, gehe zur schule und zocke WoW... Aber wisst ihr was das Verblüffenste ist ?

Ich schreib GUTE (!) Noten ^^

So long,



P.S. Def. von Gut -> 1 - 3


----------



## pandak1n (7. Februar 2008)

Wenn es Dir nichts ausmacht, später jeden Tag Regale einzuräumen (das soll jetzt keine Abwertung für diese Tätigkeit sein), dann mach weiter so. Wenn es Dich glücklich macht...

Es kann Dir niemand vorschreiben, was Du mit Deinem Leben anfangen sollst, dass ist schon richtig. Allerdings wurde der gesetzliche Vormund nicht einfach aus reiner Willkür ins Leben gerufen. Solange Deine Eltern das Sagen haben, bestimmen Sie über Deine Freizeitgestaltung. Dass ihnen die Schule mehr am Herzen liegt als Dir, ist zwar Schade, aber nicht ungewöhnlich.

Was ich Dir damit sagen will: Siehs positiv in ein paar Jahren, bist Du Dein eigener Herr und dann hindert Dich niemand daran, Dein soziales Leben und Deine Karriere mit Füssen zu treten und in wow (zu dem Zeitpunkt vermutlich der nächste Blizzard-Streich) abzusacken.

Was Dir wichtig ist, musst Du selbst wissen...


----------



## Caveman1979 (7. Februar 2008)

Also ich glaube du hollst deine Eltern mal zum Rechner damit sie das hier lesen können!



Liebe Eltern des verzweifelten WoW Spielers. Ich finde es Richtig wie ihr Handelt es sollten mehr so sein wie ihr!Eines steht ma fest sollte mein Sohn sich so entwickeln wäre diese Lösung noch die Harmloseste!



Und nun zu Dir! Du solltest dir mal vor Augen halten was ein RL ist!

Nein es Beginnt nicht damit das man sich von Mama früh aus dem Bett rufen läst(wiedermal zuspäd weil der Raid wieder lange ging) und auch nicht sich stundenlang mit Klassenkameraden darüber zu unterhalten wie was wer wo bei WOW so imba ist,und nach der Schule heim zurennen mit nur einem Gedanken im Kopf!
Bitte werdet etwas Verantwortungsvoller!



Ich schaffe es einfach nicht noch mehr Geld an den Staat zuzahlen das ihr euch späder auf Harz4 ausruht und des Lebens freut!(wer verdient den dan meine Rente  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg Das kanllharte RL


----------



## Dilius (7. Februar 2008)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich brauche eure hilfe ,
> meine eltern wollen mich nicht mehr wow spielen lassen weil ich in der schule abgekackt bin
> 
> ...




Morgen,

es zeigt doch einfach wie unreif du bist! WOW ist doch verdammt nochmal nicht das einzigste im Leben. Es sollte dein eigenes ANliegen sein, dir deine Zukunft nicht für ein SPiel zu verbauen. Wie kannst du mit GEwissen schlafen, wenn du weißt "Oh morgen prüfung und ich kann nichts"???

Sry verstehe das einfach nicht! Was willst du von den USern hören??? Sry aber ich sehe das genau richtig. Wenn du deinen Pflichten nicht nachkommst, dann weg mit WOW! Denn so Leute wie du haben sich einfach nicht im Griff. Willst du mal als Hartz 4 Empfänger 8 x 70ziger haben oder dann 80ziger um dann zu sagen, man bin ich toll?! Also denk mal drüber nach. DIe Schule machst du nicht, damit deine Eltern happy sind, sondern für DICH!

MfG


----------



## Thí (7. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich dein Papa wäre, würd ich dir den Pc wegnehmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redis (7. Februar 2008)

Dr.Sternmarke schrieb:


> Bei deiner Rechtschreibung vernachlässigst du wohl auch etwas, oder?



@ Sternmarke.. den Titel DR lass ich Mal weg, denn ich denke, der gehört dir einfach nicht!

Hmmm.. vielleicht für dich das Ganze noch einmal! Ich schreibe in den Threats so wie es mir passt. Keine Lust auf jedweder Rechtschreibung zu achten. Zudem sitzt meine Rechtschreibung fest, was ich damit sagen will ist, dass ich sie perfekt kann! Klar soweit?

@ Blubb = glaub mir, ich hab recht! Zudem sagte ich, es betrifft nicht jeden! Gibt so einige Kellerkinder in wow! Und du brauchst nicht jedes statement auf dich beziehen!


----------



## Xairon (7. Februar 2008)

Vorteile: Wow macht das portemonai deiner Eltern schlanker -> Weniger Gewicht zum tragen

WoW Lässt dein Hirn schrumpfen -> Weniger Gewicht zum tragen

WoW macht dich Arbeitslos (Folge aus schlechten schulischen Leistungen) -> Mehr Zeit zum gamen.

WoW fesselt dich an de PC und in den Keller -> Brauchst keine grosse WOhnung (Zimmer)

USW


----------



## Erothar (7. Februar 2008)

Ich möcht mich jetzt ja nicht in den Vordergrund stellen o.ä. aber ich habe nirgeds gelesen das er geschrieben hat:" bin WEGEN wow in der Schule abgekackt" Er schrieb lediglich:" bin in der Schule abgekackt und zockte nebenher wow"

Also ich geb dir mal en Tipp was du deinen Eltern vorschlagen kannst so wird bei meinem kleinen Bruder gemacht der ist 1 Jahr Älter als du.

Sag deinen Eltern das mann die tägliche Spielzeit durch eine elterliche Freigabe eingrentzen kann. Und regelt es doch so: Gute Note=du darfst täglich 2h zocken, sobald eine schlechte Note kommt darfst du gar nicht mehr zocken bis wieder eine gute kommt.

Problem aus der Welt geschafft!!! Wenn deine Eltern halbwegs Logik zeigen und ein normalisiertes Sozialverhalten haben (was in der BRD meiner meinung nach immer weniger wird) werden Sie höchstwahrscheinlich auf diesen Deal eingehen. Ansonsten hast leider Pech denn wer bezahlt den Acc: Mama + Papa^^


----------



## AvaloxPvP (7. Februar 2008)

muss mich jetz auch mal melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin 25 hab frau,kind und job.und zeit für wow gibts immer 1-2 std 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber manchmal habe ich das gefühl wow is einfach nur sei 70er und hab super equip sonst biste in wow nix.
wow sollte spass machen und nicht zum zwang bzw zur sucht werden. ich spiele 2 chars einen 58er blutelfschurken und ein 42er taurenjäger.70 sein ? für was was bringts mir im reallife?NICHTS !!wow is ein spiel und sollte auch so behandelt werden.

bye Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korbî (7. Februar 2008)

bring deine eltern zum WoW-spielen dann verstehn sie dich vllt xD

ne spass immer schön lernen dann darfst auch wieder spielen ^^


----------



## [DM]Zottel (7. Februar 2008)

VuLIoM schrieb:


> wissen =>m acht => geld => frauen => geld verlust?!?!?!?.. also ist es wiederum egal ob du wissen hasst^^ ne joke beiseite
> sag deinen eltern sie sollen es so machen wie die von derkleinewarri



sorry, aber da haben wohl ein paar Leute Ihren Machiavelli nicht richtig gelesen. Denn Wissen ist nicht gleich Macht. Das wäre ja so, als ob man behauptet dass Benzin = Geschwindigkeit wäre. Wissen ist nur eine Ressource. Macht ein Zustand. Da fehlt noch was dazwischen, und zwar etwas wie ein Motor, der nicht nur Benzin in Geschwindigkeit umwandelt sondern auch Wissen in Macht (ok, das gewählte Beispiel ist unter jeglicher Würde, wird aber meistens verstanden)

Aber zurück zum Thema. Wenn du Probleme in der Schule hast, dann löse Sie, am besten durch lernen und vielleicht auch etwas mehr Engagement und Interesse an der Sache. Und wenn WoW dann zuviel Zeit frisst, lass es einfach. Es kann so einfach sein.


----------



## Gwynny (7. Februar 2008)

Dann lern von allein und schreib gute Noten. Irgendwann lassen sie sich wieder erweichen. Allerdings musst Du nun erst mal Leistung zeigen. Denn die Schule geht auch meiner Meinung nach immer vor! Und wenn sie Dich wieder spielen lassen, solltest Du Deine Leistungen auch halten können, denn sonst liegt der Fehler eindeutig bei Dir und ich würde Dich an der Stelle Deiner Eltern dann auch nicht mehr spielen lassen! Also ran an die Bücher!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wünsch ir viel Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Matte (7. Februar 2008)

Um genau zusagen hat das nichts mit WoW zutun sondern mit der Lerneinstellung suche dir ein Ziel wofür du lernst z.B.: Studium mit NC oder Bankkaufman oder ähnliches. Man kann nur lernen wenn man ein Ziel hat.
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich früher auch und da gabs noch kein WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und überlege dir was du für ein Lerntyp bist!!!

Manche müssen sich Dinge bildlich vorstellen, manche lernen durch hören und manche durch lesen am besten.

Es gibt auch andere im Leben die auch nicht lernen und kein WoW spielen.

Achja was gut beim lernen hilft ist ne Lerngruppe suche dir einen oder eine mit der/dem du gerne zusammen lernen würdest.

So hoffe konnte helfen.

MfG Matte


----------



## Croache (7. Februar 2008)

" Macht ein Zustand" ?!

Ich würde Macht eher als anerkannten Status mit entsprechenden Möglichkeiten deffinieren.
Wird dir der Status aberkannt, schwinden die Möglichkeiten. Bestes Beispiel: "Unsere Kanzlerin"
Aber "Zustand" wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Evalor (7. Februar 2008)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich brauche eure hilfe ,
> meine eltern wollen mich nicht mehr wow spielen lassen weil ich in der schule abgekackt bin
> 
> ...



Büffeln Büffeln Büffeln. dann haste kein stress und kein WOW-Verbot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redis (7. Februar 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Vorteile: Wow macht das portemonai deiner Eltern schlanker -> Weniger Gewicht zum tragen
> 
> WoW Lässt dein Hirn schrumpfen -> Weniger Gewicht zum tragen
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !!!!TATSACHE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja... in Maßen genießen ist doch besser, hab nie stress beim lvln...


----------



## Arido (7. Februar 2008)

Ganz kurz:

- Eltern Deine Spielzeiten überwachen lassen
- erstelle ein Chart auf dem französichen Server, da hattest Dudoch Probleme, oder? ... und zeige Deinen Eltern wie Du beim Spielen die Fremdsprche lernen kannst (irgendwie) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten stimme ich Deinen Eltern voll zu.
*Schule geht vor! Überzeuge sie durch bessere Leistung!!! * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist der sicherste Weg, denn wer etwas haben möchte muss auch etwas dafür tun!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenu (7. Februar 2008)

Closed This Tread, Lass es in denn tiefen des Datendschungel verschwinden. 

Dort soll das Verstauben und in Vergessenheit geraten, aber für alle die das nicht vergessen können holl ich Mein Blitz Dings Bums und lösche euere Gedächtnis.


***BLITZ***


----------



## Erothar (7. Februar 2008)

wenn se dich nie wieder spielen lassen tust mir leid^^ weil ich mein ma. du wirst ma 18 dann zieh ausxD wenn se dich dann immer noch bemutern...naja omg^^


----------



## Lyriann (7. Februar 2008)

Der Te hält 4 er für gute Noten 
dann will ich nicht wissen was für ihn schlechte Noten sind 

Deine Eltern haben recht wenn sie dir verbieten zu spielen du hast weder die nötige Reife um zu erkennen das das spielen dir schadet 
noch den Weitblick zu erkennen das du dir deine Zukunft verbaust


----------



## streetzwei (7. Februar 2008)

das rl geht klar vor!!!!!!!!!

ich mag wow auch aber es ist halt "nur" ein game das sollte man bedenken !!

sei fleißig in der arbeit und in der schule usw.
dann darfste auch wieder zocken *gg*

mfg streetzwei


----------



## VK-Chilla (7. Februar 2008)

dummes thema hatten wir schonmal durchgekaut hör auf mit wow man hört ja schon dasdu süchtig bist ...
spiele neben der schule auch wow und bleib trotzdem immer mindestens im 3er 4er bereich
kannst ja nach der schule und ausbildung weiterspielen oder lass die ne elterliche freigabe reinchacen das du nur zu bestimmten zeiten spielen kannst


----------



## GMan (7. Februar 2008)

deine eltern lassen sich warscheinlich solange auf keine diskussion ein bis du in der schule wieder gute noten schreibst und unbeschwert auf Arbeiten/Tests reagierst - ich denke dass du es mit WoW einfach übertrieben hast lass dich nicht von anderen WoWlern mitreißen und versuch gar nicht erst besseres Equip als andere zu haben du wirst sehr bald veststellen dass dir immer einer eine nasenlänge vorraus ist und wenn nicht fragst du dich was mache ich eingtlich hier... wie schon einige vorredner sagten WoW ist ein Spiel so muss es auch behandelt werden - außerdem ist eine zwangspause meißt die beste lösung herrauszufinden wie man selbst zu dem Spiel steht, gönn dir selbst eine WoW auszeit geh mit Freunden was unternehmen treib sport such dir eine freundin, dann kommst ganz schnell auf andere gedanken und Games fallen immer mehr in den hintergrund...


----------



## Mompster (7. Februar 2008)

Sei dankbar für solche Eltern, lieber Threaderöffner, denn es zeigt nur, dass Du ihnen nicht unwichtig bist. 

Solch ein Verhalten würde ich mir von vielen anderen Eltern auch wünschen. 

Ich bin mehr als doppelt alt so alt wie Du und ich kann Dir eines mit Sicherheit sagen:

Die Grundlagen, die Du für dich und Dein späteres berufliches Leben erlernst, die bekommst Du in der Schule. Damit meine ich nicht nur den Lernstoff, sondern das konzentrierte Arbeiten an komplexen Problemen, Zeitmanagement, Selbstbeherrschung, etc. 

Wenn dieser Kelch an Dir vorüber geht, hast Du im späteren Leben verloren oder es sehr sehr schwer. 

Sage Dir einfach, Du willst x Stunden pro Woche spielen. Wenn das Pensum voll ist, dann mach die Kiste aus und tue was anderes. 

Schule war die schönste Zeit in meinem Leben. Das wirst auch Du in einigen Jahren feststellen.

Nochmal an alle Schüler hier: Die Schulzeit ist etwas einzigartiges. Auch wenn Lehrer mal Kotzbrocken sein können, aber ein so entspanntes Leben wie in der Schulzeit werdet ihr nie wieder führen können.
Macht Euch Euer Leben nicht kaputt und übertreibt es nicht mit WoW.


----------



## Mompster (7. Februar 2008)

> Zottel' date='7.02.2008, 09:21' post='355424']
> sorry, aber da haben wohl ein paar Leute Ihren Machiavelli nicht richtig gelesen.



Leider wird Machiavelli immer öfter, vor allen in den Führungsetagen, gelesen. 

Dieser Führungsstil kotzt mich an .


----------



## chukk norris (7. Februar 2008)

du musst einfach mal 2-3 monate pause machen und den arsch hochkriegen^^ dann wenn die noten besser sind sie versuchen zu überreden und im notfall ihnen sagen das sie dir ja eine sperre rein machen können so kannst du wenigsten überhaupt noch spielen


----------

